# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shkaqet e mjerimit të Shqipërisë

## Iceberg

Shqipëria është në një gjendje të mjeruar. Dihet se është në gjendje të mjeruar, por është në gjendje shumë më të mjeruar se sa mendohet edhe nga pesimistët. 

Mjerimi i Shqipërisë ka në themel tri kriza që e bëjnë krizën totale: 1. Mungesa e politikes. 2. Mungesa e mendimit. 3. Mungesa e moralit. Të tri këtyre krizave u shtohet një e katërt: mjedisi ndërkombëtar.

Të tri krizat janë të lidhura dhe forcojnë njëra-tjetrën. Meqenëse nuk ka një sferë të shëndoshë të shoqërisë nga e cila të filloj shërimi i të tjerave, kriza, rrjedhmisht, mjerimi shqiptar do të zgjasë shumë. Vendi dhe shoqëria janë futur në rrethin vicioz nga i cili zor se dilet. Kur flas si optimist, do të thotë se kjo gjendje do të vazhdoj së paku edhe njëzet vjetë. Po të flas si realist, së paku edhe pesëdhjetë. (Këto parashikime të përafërta mund të mos vlejnë vetëm në qoftë se ndryshon ndjeshëm diçka në mjedisin ndërkombëtar që mund të sjellë një ndryshim të rëndësishëm në Shqipëri, siç ishte ndryshimi i mjedisit ndërkombëtar që solli ndryshimet në vijim. Por sa u takon faktorëve të mbrendshëm, nuk ka asnjë element potencial që mund të shpresohet të bëhet real që të nxjerrë vendin nga kriza). 

Mungesa e politikes 

Siç u tha, mungesa e parë, që shkakton krizën është mungesa e politikes. Mungesa e politikes konstatohet në tri dukuri që janë të vëzhgueshme nga kushdo që interesohet të verifikoj këto pohime të miat. Këto tri shfaqje të mungesës së politikës janë: a) heqja dorë nga kategoritë klasike të politikes; b) zevendësimi i politikes me privaten (civilen); c) zevendësimi i politikes me forcën, ose vdekja e argumentit.

1. Heqja dorë nga politika duket në heqjen dorë nga kategoritë klasike të politikes: mik/armik/neutral; sovranitet; ndërhyrje në punët e brendëshme; interesa kombëtare; agjent në shërbim të vendeve të huaja; reciprocitet etj. 

Është shumë i përhapur dhe mbisundues mendimi se nuk duhet folur për armiq të Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve. Kush përdor këto kategori menjëherë etiketohet enverist, arkaik, ksenofob etj. Nuk ka pikë rëndësie se për armiq të amerikanëve flasin nga Xhorxh Bush deri tek më i thjeshti amerikan. U morën si shembull SHBA, sepse kur ka frikë edhe superfuqia nga armiqtë e jashtëm, kur superfuqia është ksenofobe (në qoftë se vetëdija për armiqtë është ksenofobi) atëherë është edhe më reale që ksenofob të jenë edhe popujt e shtetet më të vogla. Sidoqoftë të folurit për armiq nuk është, pra, patjetër enverizëm, mbasi mund të jetë edhe amerikanizëm dhe përgjithësisht rregull i politikes. Po të kishte dalë jashtë përdorimit nocioni armik, bota do të ishte pa ushtri. Aramtimi dhe përsosja e armatimit është dëshmi se nocioni armik është shumë i rëndësishëm për politiken, formëson dimensione të rëndësishme të shoqërisë, përcakton veprimtari të rëndësishme që prekin jetën e të gjithëve, nga rekrutimi i ushtarëve, përsosja e armatimeve dhe strategjive të luftës deri tek ngarkimi i popullsisë me taksa për sigurimin e këtyre epërsive ushtarake ndaj armiqëve. Pra, nocioni armik është një nocion që vepron realisht dhe përcakton veprimtari të rëndësishme të politikes.

Ka një të folur eufemik, që më shumë përdoret nga studiuesit: në vend të fjalëve mik/armik/i tretë përdoren termat partner/rival/ i tretë. Por nga shqiptarët, megjitëhse nuk janë studiues të politikes, nuk flitet as për rivalitete shtetesh, me cilët rivalë ndeshet politika shqiptare etj. 

Nocioni i sovranitetit dhe mosndërhyrjes në punët e brendëshme është ndër më të luftuarit, sidomos nga formuesit e opinionit publik. Shumica, pothuajse të gjithë kanë frikë nga përdorimi i nocionit sovranitet. Përdorimi i nocionit sovranitet paraqitet si enverizmi më i kulluar. Sovraniteti, sipas tyre, ka vetëm një funksion dhe rrjedhojë: izolimin, mbylljen e plotë, hermetike, pikërisht si në kohën e Enverit e më keq. Gara është kush flet dhe vepron më shumë kundër sovranitetit të Shqipërisë. Nuk është nevoja të flitet gjatë se nocioni i sovranitetit në shoqëri normale ende luan rol të rëndësishëm në veprimtarinë politike mbrenda çdo sistemi politik dhe në sistemin politik botëror. SHBA, p.sh. në emër të sovranitetit nuk kanë pranuar të marrin leje nga Këshilli i Sigurimit i OKB-së për ndërhyrjen ushtarake në mbrotje të Kosovës, nuk kanë pranuar marrveshjen për njohjen e gjykatës ndërkombëtare etj., etj. 

Termi agjent në shërbim të huaj jo vetëm nuk përdoret, por qoftë edhe mundësia e përdorimit të tij konsiderohet si të ishte ngjallë vetë Enveri dhe përdoruesit e tij paraqiten si enveristë të pandreqshëm. E pra, gati përditë dëgjojnë, vetë japin lajme se si SHBA dhe Rusia këmbyen agjentët e kapur prej tyre, se në SHBA u kap agjenti në shërbim të kinezve, se agjentët amerikan kontribuan për rrëzimin e regjimit x apo y etj. Të gjitha këto shtete, vende, këta politikan si konservatori Bush a ish-KGB-isti Putin etj., sipas logjikës së analistëve, politikanëve, intelektualëve etj., shqiptar del se janë enveristë. (Kur në fakt del se Enveri ka qenë politikan). Nga të gjithë këta politikanë (Bush, Putin etj.) veprimtari të tilla si e Nanos, Berishës, Meidanit, Metës, Godos, Kadaresë dhe gjithë të rrethuarve rreth tyre po të zhvilloheshin në SHBA ose Rusi etj., do të konsideroheshin si veprimtari agjenturore në shërbim të huaj dhe do të burgoseshin. 

Interesi nacional është përjashtuar edhe si term, e aq më shumë si praktikë, me tmerrin nga nacionalizmi. Edhe një organizatë e tillë si Grupi i Krizave që është mjaft i prirë kundër nacionalizmit në raportin e tij të vjetshëm konstaton se politikanët shqiptar të frikësuar nga nacionalizmi nuk arrijnë të formulojnë as interesat e veta nacionale që do të ishin legjitime.

Reciprocitetit si ka mbetë as nam e as nishan. Nuk ka qoftë edhe një vend me të cilin të jetë dëgjuar se Shqipëria kërkon marrdhënie reciprociteti. Edhe Greqia që është në luftë me Shqipërinë nuk vihet kurrë para kërkesës për reciprocitet, sikur bota nuk ka shtete të tjera veç Greqisë dhe se po u mbyllën pak dyert për një shtet armik (në gjendje lufte) nuk ka më asnjë shtet me të cilën të vihen marrdhënie. 

Terma të tillë si sovranitet, mik/armik/neutral, mosndërhyrje në punët e mbrendëshme, agjent në shërbim të huaj etj., janë kategori klasike dhe kyçe të politikes edhe sot e kësaj dite. Prania e tyre dëshmon për veprimtari poltike. Mungesa e tyre për mungesë të politikes. 

2. Mungesa e politikes duket në zevendësimin e politikes nga privatja. Në të gjitha konceptimet për politiken, qoftë ai normativ, empirik-sistemik, realist etj., antik apo modern politika shënon veprimtarinë publike, në sferën e publikës, për bonum commune apo menaxhim i saj etj. Ndërsa në Shqipëri ka vetëm veprimtari private. Qeveria, partitë, individët (politikanë) realizojnë vetëm veprimtari private. Nano konstaton se Meta ka privatizuar qeverinë. Meta thotë se Nano ka privatizuar partinë. Privatizimi i PD-së nga Berisha nuk vihet në dyshim nga askush. Të gjithë këtyre agjensive mund tu vihet cilësori shpk (shoqëri me veprimtari të kufizuar) si ndërmarrejve të biznesit: PDshpk, PS shpk, Qeveria shpk etj.

Sigurisht qeveria, partitë, politikanët menaxhojnë fonde publike. Por këtë menaxhim e bëjnë për interesa, qëllime, biznese private. Menaxhimi prej tyre i fondeve publike nuk e bën veprimtarinë e tyre politike, sepse edhe firmat piramidale punonin me fonde të publikut, të popullsisë por për interes privat. Dallimi ndërmjet politikes e privates nuk është në faktin se menaxhohen fonde publike apo private, por nëse menaxhohen për publiken apo privaten. Madje edhe firmat private ndërtojnë disa objekte që përdoren edhe nga publiku (marginalities), por mbeten private. Në Shqipëri politikanët, qeveria, partitë janë privatë që punojnë me fondet e publikut (si firmat piramidale). 

Në mënyrë paradoksale, gati i vetmi grupim me të cilin mund të flitet politikisht kanë mbetë komunistët (veçanërisht të së kaluarës). Komunistët kanë program të shëmtuar politik, të dëmshëm, antikombëtar etj., por tema e bisedës së tyre është publikja, ose në gjuhën e tyre: populli, vendi, shteti. Kjo është temë politike. Njeriu mund ta kundërshtoj, por ka diçka që krijon pikëlidhje të bisedës, një temë që bën diskursin të mundëshm: politikja, publikja, vendi, atdheu etj. Ndërsa me socialstët dhe demokratët (dhe veglat e tyre) nuk mund të bisedohet për politikë. Sapo fillon me folë me ta për ndonjë projekt apo ide menjëherë të pyesin se çka fiton ai personalisht, madje të fton eja të fitojmë bashkë, të bëjmë një biznes por për popullin, për publiken as nuk pranon të flas. Sipas tyre fjalët për popullin, vendin etj., ti lëmë për në televizor, gazeta etj., por këtu po flasim bashkë, nuk jemi në televizor, prandaj të flasim se çka fitojmë. Socialistë dhe demokratë pranojnë të flasin vetëm për xhepin, jo për publiken. (Natyrisht ne media tërë ditën flasin vetëm për popullin). Kush nuk do të flasë për xhepin, por për publiken mbetet pa folë me demokratët dhe socialistët, sepse ata nuk pranojnë të flasin për publiken, ndërsa politikanët nuk pranojnë të flasin për xhepin. Kështu biseda bëhet e pamundur, sepse nuk ka një temë të përbashkët, një pikë lidhëse, ose, sepse siç thotë populli njëri flet për lisa, tjetri flet për fshisa e kështu biseda bëhet e pamundur. Prandaj është krijuar ai paradoks kur të vetmit me të cilët mund të flitet për politikë kanë mbetë komnistët: programet mund të jenë të ndryshme, por tema është e njëjtë. Ose thënë ndryshe biseda zhvillohet në të njëjtin rrafsh logjik: rrafshin politik. Ndërsa me demorkatët dhe socialistët biseda zhvillohet në rrafshin e privates (xhepit) dhe jo të politikes.

3. Në fund, mungesa e politikes shfaqet në zevendësimin e autoritetit nga forca: në vdekjen e argumentit. Politika zakonisht dhe normalisht funksionon në sajë të autoritetit. Përdorimi i forcës në masë të madhe përjashton politiken dhe ushtrimin e pushtetit. Forca nuk është pushtet. Forca është fuqi natyrore. Në natyrë nuk ka politikë, pushtet dhe autoritet. Në Shqipëri ka vetëm forcë. Argumenti, legjitimimi (racional ose moral) i një veprimi a mosveprimi politik nuk ka asnjë vlerë. Edhe argumenti më i fortë nuk detyron asnjë politikan a focë politike të bëj a të mos bëj diçka. Vendimet merren vetëm sipas raporteve të forcës. Ai që e ndjenë veten të fortë merr vendimin që i duhet. 

Argumenti ka vdekë edhe në kuptimin se politikanët i dinë shumë mirë argumentet. Nuk është menquri e disa pjestarëve të shoqërisë (gazetarë, intelektual etj.) që thonë se politikanët nuk dinë dhe mendojnë se punët mund të rregullohen po të këshillohen mirë dhe tu jepen argumente. Politikanët i dinë shumë mirë fushat për të cilat flasin e veprojnë. Kur i dëgjon flasin si bilbil. Kur e dëgjon p.sh. Arben Imamin duke folë për të drejtën kushtetuese bindesh se di vërtetë shumë. E kështu me radhë. Shtjellojnë të gjitha teoritë, konceptet, autorët më të mirë, shembujt praktikë aktualë e historikë etj., etj. Disa prej tyre shumë mirë mund të japin mësim në universitete. Madje shumë prej tyre vërtetë janë me karrierë akademike. 

Nuk është e vëretë se politikanët janë budallenjë. Budallenjë janë ata që mendojnë dhe përhapin mendimin se politikanët janë budallenjë. Politikanët tanë janë të këqinjë e të ligjë. Atyre nuk u mungon dija, por u mungon vullneti i mirë. Ata nuk është se nuk dinë, por ata nuk duan të bëjnë diçka të mirë për vendin, popullin, atdheun, publiken. Nuk ka mbetë ti mësohet p.sh. Anastas Angjelit se monopolet pengojnë zhvillimin e biznesit të vogël etj., etj. Angjeli është ekonomist. Angjeli vendosi monopolet pikërisht se e dinte se pengohet zhvillimi i vendit. Angjeli ka qenë vetë profesor univeristar, ka diplomuar për ekonomi dhe ka dhënë mësim teoritë ekonomike. Qoftë teoria e Marksit, qoftë e Adam Smithit e di se monopolet janë pengesë e zhvillimit ë biznesit etj. Po ashtu p.sh. Nano, ska dyshim se është njohës shumë i mirë i teorive dhe praktikave ekonomike. Shumica e udhëheqësve vijnë nga Univeristeti: Nano, Angjeli, Malaj, Pashko, Meidani, Berisha, Topalli, Gjinushi, Islami etj., etj., etj., etj.... Prandaj është budallëk të mendohet se politikanët janë budallenjë dhe se po të vijnë në politikë njerëz nga inteligjenca, nga universitetet etj., gjendja rregullohet. Këto janë vetëm klithma akadmikësh që nuk kanë qenë të zotët të bëjnë këto që bënë disa ish-kolegë të tyre. 

Siç u tha, këta nuk janë politikanë budallenjë, por janë politikanë të ligjë, që u mungon vullneti i mirë, që udhëhiqen nga vullneti i keq. Po tiu dërgosh një projekt të argumentuar mirë, atë e shohin vetëm me një këndvështrim: çka fitoj unë? Në qoftë se nuk heton se fiton diçka vetë, edhe projektin dhe argumentin me gjenial e hedhë në koshin e plehrave.

Këtyre politikanëve është e kotë tu jepen argumente. Argumenti ka vdekur. Ka mbetë vetëm forca. Ata marrin vesh vetëm po patën interes privat ose po u shtërnguan të bëjnë diçka me pahir, nga frika (se mos humbin postin d.m.th. fitimet). Argumenti ka vdekë, ndërsa zevendësimi i argumentit me dhunën, forcën, është shenjë e mungesës së politikes në Shqipëri.

Pra, edhe një herë, një nga mungesat më të rëndësishme që japin krizën e përgjithëshme në Shqipëri është mungesa e politikës që shfaqet si heqje dorë nga kategoritë klasike të politikes, zevendësimi i politikes me privaten dhe vdekja e argumentit.

Prandaj janë pa kuptim edhe mendimet e shprehjet se na mbyti politika, tek ne bëhet shumë politikë etj. Problemi i Shqipërisë nuk është se ka shumë politikë, por se nuk ka fare politikë. Po ashtu thuhet se në Shqipëri duhet ndërtuar shoqëria civile. ndërsa problemi i Shqipërisë është ndërtimi i shoqërisë politike. Problemi i Shqipërisë është se ka vetëm shoqëri civile, sferë të privates, por nuk ka shoqëri politike. Sigurisht duke mos pasë shoqëri politike edhe shoqëria civile nuk është mirëfill civile. Por problemi madhor i Shqipërisë është ndërtimi i shoqërisë politike dhe jo i shoqërisë civile. Pa ndërtimin e shoqërisë politike, Shqipëria nuk mund të dalë nga kriza e saj totale.  



Mungesa e mendimit 

Shkaku i dytë i krizës totale të Shqipërisë është mungesa e mendimit. Mungesa e mendimit konstatohet si tek politikanët edhe tek intelektualët, si në shoqërinë politike edhe në shoqërinë civile, si tek të varurit edhe tek të pavarurit ose thënë shkurt tek të gjithë me përjashtim të një pakice jashtë-jashtëzakonisht e vogël individësh (që shihen si rast deviant më shumë se normal). Mungesa e mendimit shfaqet: 1. Si thjeshtizëm; 2. Si metanarracion; 3. Si ikje nga liria.

1. Thjeshtizmi mendor duket veçanërisht në qëndrimet ndaj enverizmit. Si qëndrim i kundërt me enverizmin është paraqitë e kundërta e thjeshtë ndaj tij. Kështu, në qoftë se Enver Hoxha thoshte se jemi të rrethuar me armiqë është kaluar në të kundërtën e thjeshtë: jemi të rrethuar vetëm me miq; në qoftë se Enver Hoxha thoshte se duhet të mbështetemi kryesisht në forcat tona, antienverizëm është paraqitë e kundërta e thjeshtë: të mbështetemi vetëm tek ndihma dhe këshilla e huaj; në qoftë se Enver Hoxha thoshte se duhet të ruajmë sovranitetin, antienevirzëm është paraqitë vetëm lufta e shqiptarëve kundër idesë së sovranitetit të vet; në qoftë se Enver Hoxha lavdëronte heroizmin, kulturën, traditën shqiptare, popullin shqiptar që e ka çarë rrugën e historisë me shpatë në dorë, është ndeshë me armiq të fuqishëm etj., me qenë antienveristë duhet fyer populli shqiptar, historia dhe tradita e tij; meqenëse Enver Hoxha u prish me jugosllavët, me qenë antienverist duhet miqësuar me jugosllavët etj., etj. 

Sipas kësaj logjike meqenëse Enver Hoxha fliste për ndërtimin e vendit, atëherë duhet folë për shkatërrimin e vendit; meqenëse Enver Hoxha kërkonte punë vullnetare, sot nuk duhet kërkuar e nuk duhet bërë asnjë punë vullnetare; meqenëse përpara kërkohej mbrojtja e vendit, sot duhet kërkuar pushtimi i vendit; meqenëse Enver Hoxha fliste shqip, me qenë antienverist duhet mos me folë shqip. (Dhe vërtetë në masë të madhe ekziston një prirje për të mos folë shqip që konstatohet që nga dëshira për të mos pasë emra njerëzish shqip, emra ndërmarrjesh e deri tek të folurit e të shkruarit me fjali në të cilat shpesh vetëm lidhëzat janë shqip. Ose siç e formulonte një herë Lutfi Dervishi duke ironizuar këtë prirje: lidershipi i stafit të draftit të fizibilitetit të ... deri tek shprehjet anonçoj etj., etj.).

Ky thjeshtizëm mendor ka qenë (dhe është) karakteristikë në radhë të parë e Partisë Demokratike, partive, shoqatave e individëve të rrethuar rreth saj dhe e ish-të persekutuarve nga enverizmi. Kanë qenë këto kategori që janë tallë me idenë e Enverit se shqiptarët kanë armiq dhe është përhapë ethshëm mendimi se shqiptarët në këtë botë kanë vetëm miq duke përfshi edhe serbët e grekët; se nuk duhet mbështetë në forcat tona por se ne qeverisim, bota na ndihmon që u realizua si fakt bota na qeverisë, ne e ndihmojmë etj. Ky thjeshtizëm është përdorë e shfrytëzuar veçanërisht edhe nga enveristët e sotëm d.m.th. antarë të shoqërisë civile, intelektual kozmopolitë, OJQ edhe kundër vetë PD-së dhe mbështetësve të saj. Kështu, ky thjeshtizëm mendor është bërë dukuri e përhapur dhe e përgjithëshme e shoqërisë si në pozitë, si në opozitë, si në shoqërinë politike edhe në shoqërinë civile. 

Thjeshtizmi mendor antienverist realisht del se është enverizëm praktik dhe antishqiptar, sepse takohen njëri me tjetrin. Kështu ideja e Enverist se kemi vetëm armiq dhe ideja e sotme se kemi vetëm miq, të dyja, njëlloj, heqin aftësinë e shqiptarëve për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë. E keqja e Enverit nuk ishte pse fliste për armiq të shqiptarëve, por se duke futur në një thes miqtë dhe armiqtë u hiqte aftësinë shqiptarëve për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë (p.sh. barazonte rolin e austrohungarezëve me rolin e rusëve në fatin e Shqipërisë gjatë konferencës së Londrës më 1912-13). Duke futur miqtë e armiqtë në jë thes, EnveHoxha, ruante armiqtë nga diskreditimi dhe fyente miqtë. Edhe sot duke futur në një thes miqtë dhe armiqtë e shqiptarëve, ruhen armiqtë nga identifikimi, ndihmohen të fshehin politikat e tyre antishqiptare dhe fyhen miqtë duke i barazuar me armiqtë. Qëllimi i djeshëm i Enverit dhe qëllimi i sotëm i antienveristëve është tu heqin shqiptarëve aftësinë për të dalluar në politikë miqtë nga armiqtë. Kështu, çdo tezë e antienvrizmit të thjeshtëzuar logjikisht dhe realisht është envrizëm.

Antienverizëm nuk është e kundërta e thjeshtë e enverizmit, por e kundërta reale e tij. Kështu antienverizëm nuk është veprimi që thotë se meqenëse Enveri thoshte jemi të rrethuar me armiq, për të qenë antienverist duhet thënë se jemi të rrethuar vetëm me miq. Antienverizëm është të aftësohen shqiptarët për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë. Antienverizëm është afëtsimi i njerëzve për të menduar në mënyrë konkrete e reale dhe jo përgjithësuese shabllone, totalizuese-jodalluese, që fut në një thes miqë e armiq, të mirën e të keqen, politikën antishqiptare dhe politikën proshqiptare etj. E keqja e Enverit, siç u tha, nuk është se flet për miq dhe armiq të Shqipërisë e shqiptarëve, por se u heqë shqiptarvëe aftësinë për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë. Njëlloj si diskursi i sotëm për politikën synon tu heqë shqiptarëve aftësinë për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë. Prandaj ky thjeshtizëm mendor krijon dhe forcon vazhdimisht krizën totale të Shqipërisë, nëlloj si të mos ishte lëvizë nga sistemi i kaluar. Prandaj nuk bëhen hapa drejt një sistemi dhe gjendjeje tjetër, sepse mendërisht vendi është ku ka qenë. Semplizmi mendor, varfëria mendore nuk mund të krijojë mirëqenie në fusha të tjera.

2. Ikja nga liria shfaqet në fraza të tilla si e di Evropa, kështu e ka bota etj., etj. Në këto shprehje shfaqet qartë ajo që, në analizën psikologjike-mendore të regjimeve totalitare, veçanërisht nazizmit, Markuze e quante tipar të karaktereve autoritare dhe që Fromi e analizon me nocionin e ikjes nga liria. Ikja nga liria është heqje dorë nga barra e rëndë e të menduarit, nga kjo barrë e rëndë që karakterizon vetëm sepcien nejrëzore. Njerëzit heqin dorë nga të menduarit dhe këtë barrë ia lënë udhëheqësit. Ai mendon për vete dhe për shoqërinë, të tjerët vetëm e ndjekin, të lumtur që skan për të menduar. Në fashzmin italian ikja nga liria shfaqej në shprehjen e di Duçja, në nazizmin e di Führeri, në rgjimet totalitare socialiste e di Partia. Karakteret autoritare dhe ikja nga liria janë kushte të domosdoshme për vendosjen e regjimeve totlitare dhe mbasi vendosen riforcohen prej tyre përmes procesit të socializimit, propagandës dhe praktikave të tjera.

Në Shqipërinë socialiste dukuria e karakterit autoritar dhe ikjes nga liria shfaqej në shprehjet e di Partia, e di qeveria. Në Shqipërinë paskomuniste nga shprehja e di Partia është kaluar tek e di Evropa, e di bota. Në këtë mënyrë argumentimi është ndryshuar vetëm referenti, por struktura logjike dhe psiçike e të menduarit ka mbetë e njëjtë: autoritare dhe ikëse nga liria. Ndërmjet shprehjeve e di Duçja, e di Führeri, e di Partia dhe shprehjeve e di Evropa, e di bota, kështu e ka gjithë bota nuk ka ndryshim në pikëpamje të strukturës logjike dhe psiçike.

Argumenti e di Evropa, e di bota, kështu e ka gjithë bota përdoret në çdo rast nga të gjithë politikanët, intelektualët, shkurt nga shoqëria politike dhe shoqëria civile. Që kur diskutohet racionaliteti i një ligji themelor si kushtetuta, deri tek një vendim i vogël administrativ ose estetik, moral etj., etj., argumenti kryesor është kështu e ka bota e zhvilluar etj. Njerëzit sa nuk dalin të thërrasin në një kor (miting) të madh gjithkombëtar: Ne nuk mendojmë! Për ne mendon bota! Poshtë mendimi!

Kjo ikje nga liria dhe ky karakter autoritar është tregues i mungesës së mendimit, i mbetjes në mendimin enverist-totalitar në një shoqëri që shprehet se dëshiron të jetë pasenveriste dhe pastotalitare. Këto janë tregues se shoqëria politike dhe shoqëria civile, politikanët dhe intelektualët në Shqipëri nuk kanë ndryshuar strukturat logjike dhe psiçike enveriste-totlitare: kalimi nga e di Partia, e di E nveri tek e di Evropa, e di bota ka qenë krejt i lehtë. Por kjo është dëshmi se nuk janë bërë përpjekje për rrugën më të vështirë: zhvillimin e mendimit, ndryshimin e mendimit e të psiçikes, marrjen për sipër të barrës së rëndë për të menduar. Përkundrazi, njerëzit duket se janë të lumtur që nuk kanë për të menduar, që nuk janë të detyruar të mendojnë. 

Shprehjet e di Evropa, kështu e ka Evropa etj., janë domethënëse edhe në një drejtim tjetër: ato janë kriter për të dalluar se kush është evropianizuar dhe kush nuk është evropianizuar. Kushdo që, për të argumentuar mendimin e vet, përdorë shprehjen kështu e ka Evropa nuk është evropian dhe as i evropianizuar. Përdormi i shprehjes kështu e ka Evropa është kriter se përdoruesi nuk është evropian(izuar), sepse një evropian nuk mund ta përdorë këtë argument. Një evropian nuk mund ta përdorë këtë argument sepse është vetëreferencial dhe sepse bie në kundërshtim me vetëkritikën e shoqërisë evropiane, ndërkohë që liria e mendimit është karakteristikë e mendimit perëndimor. Është vetëreferencial sepse i referohet vetes. Përdorimi nga një evropian i argumentit është mirë kështu sepse kështu e ka Evropa është njëlloj si të thotë është mirë kështu, sepse kështu e kam zgjidhë këtë çështje unë. Sipas kësaj strukturë logjike, nuk mund të arsyetohet se pse zgjidhja që ka dhënë Evropa për një problem është e mirë, sepse argumenti thotë është zgjidhje e mirë, sepse kështu e kam zgjidhë unë, Evropa. Ky arsyetim, po ashtu bën të pamundur vetëkritikën shoqërisë evropiane, sepse çdo kritikë ndaj saj do të mund të kundërshtohej si e gabuar, si joevropiane. Në qoftë se mënyra si i kanë zgjidhë problemet evropianët është kriter i drejtësisë, atëherë nuk mbeten kritere për ti kritikuar dhe ndryshuar këto zgjidhje, nuk mbetet vend për mendim krijues. Çdo qortim ndaj shoqërive evropiane do të hidhej poshtë me argumentin kështu e ka Evropa. Ndërsa evropianët e mirëfilltë e kritikojnë një gjë pikërisht pse kështu e ka Evropa. Krakteristikë e mendimit evropian perëndimorë është ideja se kriteret e gjykimit dhe kritikës shoqërore qëndrojnë jashtë zgjidhjeve praktike që janë dhënë dhe me anë të tyre matet e vlersohet praktika. Karakteristikë e mendimit evropian perëndimor është kritika racionale shoqërore dhe mendimi krijues. Prandaj fakti se Evropa ka këto apo ato praktika nuk është argument, ose së paku nuk mund të përdoret si argument nga evropianët dhe kushdo që pretendon se është evropianizuar. Evropiani kritikon një praktikë, pikërisht se është evropiane dhe se mundet ose do të duhej ndërtuar ndryshe. Pa këto kritere jashtë praktikës evropiane, çdo praktikë evropiane do të ishte e legjitimuar dhe nuk do të mund të shqyrtohej në mënyrë kritike racionale duke i dhënë kështu fund lirisë së mendimit aq e vlerësuar në kulturën perëndimore. 

3. Metanarracioni dhe të menduarit metanarrativ shfaqet në shprehjet për integrimin, përfshirjen e Shqipërisë në proceset globale dhe globalizuese, vlerat universale etj.. Në Shqipëri është shumë i përhapur, si në shoqërinë politike edhe në shoqërinë civile një lloj të menduari që mund të karakterizohet me nocionin postmodern (veçanërisht të Lyotard) të besimit në metanarracionet, në tregimet e mëdha të ecurisë së botës. 

Në mendimin modern perëndimor janë përpunuar shumë tregime të mëdha për ecurinë e botës. Një ndër to ka qenë metanarracioni marksist, tregimi sipas të cilit bota ecë në vijë lineare nga komuniteti primitiv, nëpër rendin skllavopronar, feudal, kapitalist tek ai socialist dhe komunist. Në shoqërinë komuniste nuk do të ketë kombe, shtete kombëtare, shtypje e shfrytëzim etj. Enver Hoxha dhe pasuesit e tij mbështesin këtë metanarracion dhe mëtojnë se e kanë përfshirë Shqipërinë pikërisht në prirjen moderne të progresit e zhvillimit të botës, në vijën në të cilën po ecë bota, në të cilën po shkon bota etj. Një metanarracion tjetër i modernes është metanarracioni liberal sipas të cilit bota zhvillohet në vijë lineare nga shoqëria paramoderne kah shoqëria e bazuar në ekonominë e tregut dhe rendin demokratik. Sipas këti metanarracioni, sado të zgjasë procesi të gjitha vendet e botës do të shkojnë kah ekonomia e tregut dhe shoqëria demokratike. Në shoqërinë globale të ekonomisë së tregut dhe demokracisë nuk do të ketë kombe, shtete kombëtare etj., por vetëm njerëz që sillen kryesisht sipas kërkesave racionale të prodhimit e konsumit. 

Mbas rënies së rendit socialist në Shqipëri metanarracioni bota po shkon drejtë komunizmit është zevendësuar me metanarracionin bota po shkon drejt integrimit dhe globalizmit. Ashtu si enverizmi dje edhe politikanët e joplitikanët sot metojnë se po e përfshijnë Shqipërinë në një proces botëror. Kalimi nga një metanarracion në tjetrin nuk ka qenë i vështirë sepse struktura logjike dhe psiçike e tyre është e ngjashme: të dyja flasin për prirje botërore, për një gjendje të fundit universale, për shoqëri pa kombe e shtete kombëtare, pa dallime të mëdha të rendit shoqëror etj. Kështu shprehjet se po shkojmë drejtë komunizmit janë zevendësuar me shprehjet se po shkojmë drejtë globalzmit, fshatit të përbashkët botëror, drejt integrimit, heqjes së sovranitetit e kufijve shtetëror, kah shuarja e dallimeve kombëtare dhe nacionalizmat etj., etj. Duke heqë fjalën komunizëm dhe internacionalizëm proletar gjithë struktura tjetër e të menduarit është e ngjashme: universialiste, lineare, e determinuar siç janë të ngjashme idetë se do ta përfshijmë Shqipërinë në rrugën në të cilën ecë bota, në të cilën po shkon bota etj. Komunistët thoshin se po ndërtojnë shoqërinë komuniste, sepse ky është drejtimi kah po ecë bota. Kozmopolitët sotë thonë se po ndërtojnë shoqërinë globale, sepse ky është drejtimi kahpo ecë bota. Ashtu si në rastin e metanarracionit komunist që realiteti fliste kundër por nuk përfillej, edhe sot realiteti që flet kundër këtij metanarracioni nuk përfillet. Të rrëmbyer nga tregime të tilla të mëdha shoqëria politike dhe shoqëria civile në Shqipëri bëjnë thirrje (si dje enveristët) të hiqet dorë që tani nga kombi, shteti kombëtar, interesat kombëtare etj., jo pse bota ka arritë në këtë stad, por se, sipas tyre, është e sigurtë se bota po shkon drejt gjendjes pa kombe, pa shtete etj. Nisur nga ky lloj metatregimi, ashtu si dje besimtarët në metanarracionin komunist edhe besimtarët e sotëm në metanarracionin liberal, duan ta bëjnë Shqipërinë flamurtare, fanar ndriçues i arritjes në shoqërinë globale-universale. Kur i jepen metanarracionit, i jepen me yrysh të madh dhe nuk ecin kujdesshëm në rrugën e hsitorisë që më mirë është të konceptohet si rrugë historishë. 

Për të mos u zgjatur, pra, një nga shkaqet e krizës totale të Shqipërisë është mungesa e mendimit që shfaqet si thjeshtizëm, ikje nga liria dhe metanarracion. Të tri këto struktura mendore janë dëshmi e dembelisë mendore, e krizës mendore, e mbetjes në shoqërinë e vjetër dhe në enverizëm: duke mos dalluar aleatët nga kundërshtarët, duke i quajtur të gjithë armiqë enverizmi topiste, hiqte aftësinë e shqiptarëve për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë; duke i quajtur të gjithë miq, mendimi i sotëm topitë, heq aftësinë e shqiptarëve për të dalluar miqtë nga armiqtë. Siç u tha, a) struktura logjike e psikologjike e pohimit gjithë bota është armiqësore dhe struktura mendore e pohimit gjithë bota është miqësore është e njëjtë: përgjithësuese-totalizuese. b) Struktura logjike e psikologjike e pohimit e di partia, e di Duçja, e di Fyhreri, e di Partia është e njëjtë me strukturën logjike dhe psikologjike të pohimit e di Evropa, e di bota: autoritariste, ikje nga liria. c) Struktura logjike dhe psikologjike e pohimit bota po shkon drejt shoqërisë komuniste, pa klasa, kombe e shtete është e njëjtë me strukturën logjike dhe psikologjike të pohimit bota po shkon drejt integrimit në shoqërinë globale pa kombe e shtete: metanarrative. Dallon vetëm shpjegimi i mekanizmit: për metanarracionin marksist mekanizmi është zhvillimi i forcave prodhuese dhe marrdhënieve në prodhim që përcaktohen prej tyre, ndërsa për metanarracionin liberal mekanizmi është tregu dhe konsumi. Por largësia nuk është shumë e madhe edhe këtu sepse, siç argumentonte Marksi, në masë të madhe tregu dhe konsumi përcaktohen nga zhvillimi i forcave prodhuese.

Problemi është se në Shqipëri nuk ka opozitë mendore. Në nivelin politik këto karakteristika të mendimit janë njëkohësisht struktura mendore si të pozitës edhe të opozitës. Në rrafshe të ndryshme këto janë struktura mendimi si të politikanëve edhe të intelektualëve, gazetarëve etj.. Të gjitha ata që e quajnë veten intelektual, nuk dallojnë në asnjë strukturë mendore nga politikanët. Të gjithë janë të rrëmbyer nga metanarracioni liberal globalist, nga shprehjet e di Evropa, nga ideja e integrimit në Evropë, nga thjeshtizmi etj.  



Mungesa morale

Mungesa morale është mungesa e tretë e madhe që e bën krizën në Shqipëri totale. Mungesa morale shfaqet si mungesë e kompetencës morale: a) si mungesë e njohurive morale dhe, b) si mungesë e virtytit moral. Siç argumenton R. Dahl, që politikani të jetë në përputhje me detyrën e tij duhet të zotëroj si kompetencën instrumentale ashtu edhe kompetencën morale: njohuritë morale dhe virtytin moral. 

1. Mungesa e njohurive morale në Shqipëri shfaqet në paaftësinë për të përcaktuar qëllimin e politikes, synimin ku duhet të çohet shoqëria përmes veprimtarisë politike. Nga kryeministrat shqiptar, njëri mbas tjetrit, qëllim kryesor është shpallë intergimi i Shqipërisë në BE. Përcaktimi i integrimit të Shqipërisë në BE është dëshmi e mungesës së kompetencës morale, sepse integrimi në BE nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë qëllim moral. 

Kompetenca morale në kuptimin e njohurive morale është njohje e sistemit të vlerave politike e shoqërore dhe rrjedhojave që ka vendosja e një hierarkie dhe kombinimi të caktuar të tyre. Jo për të krijuar një listë por sa për të krijuar një kuptim se për çka është fjala po përmend se vlera të tilla politike zakonisht janë liria, siguria, paqja, barazia e vlera të tjera që mundësojnë një vetëralizim sa më të plotë të njeriut (për liberalët) dhe të shoqërisë (për organicistët). Diskutimi moral në politikë është diskutim për vlerat politike. Përmes tyre legjitimohet ose deligjitimohet që nga një veprim i thjeshtë politik deri tek proceset afatgjata dhe vetë rendi politik. Kështu p.sh. demokracia nuk është vlerë dhe as vetë ndërtimi i demokracisë dhe vendosja e ekonomisë së tregut nuk mund të shpallen qëllim kryesor politik, e, aq më pak antarësimi në BE. Edhe vetë demokracia legjitimohet përmes vlerave, të vetmet që mund të shpallen si qëllim në vetëvete, ndërsa demokracia është vetëm instrument, procedim, mënyrë për realizimin e vlerave. Sikur të gjendet kombinim, procedim, instrument më i mirë për realizimin e vlerave atëherë moralisht të gjithë do të duhej të ngriheshin kundër demokracisë për realizimin e rendit më efektiv për arritjen e vlerave. Kështu, pra, qëllim në vetëvete mund të jenë vetëm vlerat morale, hierarkia dhe kombinimi i tyre sa më i mirë. Lista dhe propozime të ndryshme për vlerat e kombinimin e tyre mund të mendohen, por vetëm antarësimi në BE nuk mund të jetë qëllim politik. Synime të tilla mund të jenë, pra, liria, barazia, mirëqenia etj., etj., ose kombinimi i caktuar i tyre, por jo antarësimi në BE. Hierarkia e vlerave dhe kombinimi i tyre i jep personalitetin e veçantë një shoqërie.

Prandaj, diskutimi për antarësimin në BE nuk është fare diskutim moral dhe për qëllimin e shoqërisë e të politikës sespe nuk është diksutim për vlerat. Mirëpo në Shqipëri si pozita edhe opozita, si shoqëria politike edhe shoqëria civile, njëlloj, e marrin si të saktë përcaktimin si qëllim kryesor integrimin e Shqipërisë në BE dhe diskutojnë vetëm se si kjo gjë bëhet më mirë ose si pengohet. E, në masë të madhe, kam frikë se edhe kur lexojnë këta rreshta, shumica nuk do të marrin vesh ende se për çka është fjala, se pse antarësimi në BE nuk është diskutim për qëllimet e shoqërisë, sepse në Shqipëri mungon diskutimi moral i politikës dhe ushtrimi (trajnimi  do të thoshin modernët) në te. Dhe aq më pak besoj të jenë në gjendje të zhvillojnë një diskutim a një mendim për qëllimin politik.

Mund të thuhet se kur shpallet qëllim kryesor antarësimi në BE fjala është pikërisht për një qëllim të lartë moral: sigurimin për Shqipërinë të parave dhe përmes tyre mirëqenies së popullit. Mirëqenia e popullit dhe vendit është qëllim moral. 

Ky arsyetim nuk nuk ka ndonjë gabim të rëndësishëm logjik sa zhvleftësohet praktikisht, induktivisht. Ai është i paqëndrueshëm sepse ka, së paku, dy të meta të rëndësishme: Së pari, edhe në qoftë se paraja konceptohet vetëm si instrument dhe jo si qëllim praktikisht e ka zevendësuar diskutimin për qëllimin e shoqërisë dhe vlerave morale duke e përqëndruar vetëm tek antarësimi në BE d.m.th. tek paratë. Në qoftë se antarësimi në BE d.m.th. paratë janë vetëm instrument për tek vlerat në vetëvete, atëherë shpallja e integrimit në Evropë si qëllim i shoqërisë është dëshmi e theksimit të mjetit, instrumentit mbi qëllimin. Zevendësimi i qëllimit me mjetin është ose amoral ose imoral. Moralisht mjeti nuk duhet të përcaktoj qëllimin. Posedimi i një instrumenti p.sh. i një thike në vetëvete është fakt amoral, nuk ka rëndësi morale. Por përdorimi i thikës për ti prerë litarin dikujt që po mbytet pa dashje është veprim moral, ndërsa vrasja e një të pafajshmi vetëm sepse ke një thikë në dorë e sdi çka të bësh ndonjë gjë tjetër më të dobishme me te është veprim imoral (instrumenti vrasës në mundësi  thika  përcakton qëllimin: vrasjen e një personi). Edhe në qoftë se antarësimi në BE konceptohet vetëm si instrument për tek mirëqenia e popullit, shpallje a tij si qëllim dhe zevendësimi i diskursit për vlerat me diskursin për instrumentin është veprim imoral dhe përbën dëshmi të mungesës së kompetencës morale të shoqërisë. Së dyti, ky argument e ka lidhë moralin me paranë e pasurinë duke u shfaqë në mendimin se pa para nuk ka moral, as dashuri për vendin, as për atdheun etj. Ky arsyetim përforcohet edhe më shumë nga mendësia e marrë prej Marksit se vetëm të pasurit kanë atdhe, se proletarët që nuk kanë prona nuk kanë as atdhe, se vetëm elita e pasur do të bëhet atdhetare, nacionaliste etj., etj. 

Në këtë moment të dytë, edhe me koston e largimit pak nga vija e përgjithëshme e rrjedhjes së shkrimit, ia vlenë një ndalim më i gjatë.

Mendimi se vetëm pasuria dhe prona të lidhë me atdheun, publiken, kombin etj., është më i përhapur tek PD dhe të mbledhurit rreth saj, sidomos ish-pronarë dhe ish-të persekutuar. Shi, pikërisht ata që janë persekutuar nga regjimi i mbështetur tek Marksi i përmbahen fort këtij mendimi të Marksit. Intersi personal për të marrë pronat (interes legjitim) i shtyn të përdorin këtë argument gjysëm marksist, se gjoja i kërkojnë pronat edhe për hir të patriotizmit dhe të mirës se përbashkët. Këtë mendim gjysëm marksist përpiqen ta përforcojnë me argumentet e përvojës botërore se kudo në botë elita e pasur që bën politiken, që mbronë kombin e atdheun, që realizon vlerat e larta morale-politike për të cilat u fol më lartë në fillim është krijuar përmes rrugëve të pandershme e madje kriminale: askush nuk e tregon milionshin e parë, u pëlqen demokratëve të përsërisin, ndërsa milionat e tjerë po, sepse të tjerët i kanë shumëfishuar në rrugë të lejueshme. Socialistëve e të grumbulluarve rreth tyre u pëlqen ky argumentim edhe sepse, para së gjithash, janë ata që janë pasuruar pikërisht në këtë mënyrë. Ky është një argument i dashur edhe për OJQ-istët. Kështu argumenti është përhapë mjaft në formën e një mendësie që karakterizon shoqrinë politike dhe shoqërinë civile ose thënë ndryshe shoqërinë shqiptare në tërësi. 

Edhe ky argument i dytë ka po ashtu dy mangësi të mëdha. Së pari, siç u tha, argumenti është gjysëm marksist, sepse as sipas vetë Marksit pasuria nuk përcakton domosdo një moral politik pozitiv: a) sepse borgjezia, elita e re pasurore që krijohet, sipas Marksit, mund të mos jetë borgjezi kombëtare po borgjezi kompradore, e lidhur me kapital të huaj, që shpreh dhe mbronë interesat e huaja. Marksi bën dallim konceptual të borgjezisë dhe flet për dy lloje borgjezishë: borgjezinë kombëtare dhe borgjezinë kompradore. Kështu, thjeshtë të qenit i pasur nuk e bën njeriun domosdo as patriot, as atdhetar, as të moralshëm në politikë. Të pasuruarit në Shqipëri janë shembull klasik i borgjezisë kompradore për të cilën flet Marksi, sepse janë të lidhur me kapital të huaj dhe shprehin e mbrojnë interesa të huaja. Ish-pronarët e tokave nuk bëjnë përjashtim sepse për ti kthyer pronat në burim fitimi varen dhe lidhen me investitor, blerës etj., etj., të huaj. Më tej, Marksi ka argumentuar gjërësisht se pasuria e pronësia nuk të bën të moralshëm në politik, sepse, atëherë borgjezia do të duhej të ishte klasa më e moralshme e politikës. Por, sipas tij, pikërisht borgjezia, klasa e pasur e pronare është klasa më imorale dhe më reaksionare e politikës. Kështu që Marksi nuk mund ti përmbahej, pa rënë në kundërthënie të rëndësishme, tezës se pasuria të bën domosdo patriot. Prandaj përdorimi vulgar, siç u ka mbetë në mendje shqiptarëve nga mënyra si e kanë mësuar Marksin gjatë regjimit enverist, është vetëm një përpjekje për të arsytuar etjen e shqiptarëve për para, shndërrimin e parasë në idealin më të lartë dhe të vetëm të tyre. b) Përvoja e ka dëshmuar gabueshmërinë e kuptimit të thënies së Marksit proletarët nuk kanë atdhe dhe ky përgënjeshtrim është aq i njohur sa njeriu ndjenë turp tua shpjegoj bashkëkombasve shqiptar. Po ju kujtoj vetëm diçka që mund ta kuptojnë: Lenini priste gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore që proletarët të mos u bashkohen udhëheqsve të vetë (borgjezë) në luftën për atdheun kundër proletarëve të vendeve të tjera, por do të bashkoheshin me ta kundër udhëheqësve të vetë dhe revolucioni proletar do të triumfonte në gjithë Evropën. Po të ishte i saktë pohimi i Marksit se proletarët nuk kanë atdhe, kjo ishte sjellja e pritshme e proletarve. Por ndodhi e kundërta: proletarët mbrojtën atdheun. Lenini u dëshprua. Teoria e Marksit nuk funksionoi. Literatura shkencore e joshkencore dhe përvoja botërore është e mbushur me të dhëna që vërtetojnë se morali politik nuk është i determinuar dhe i lidhur me pasurinë. 

Mangësia e dytë e argumentit që e lidhë moralin me paranë është se filozofë, studiues të shquar të politikës, jomarksistë dhe antimarksistë kanë argumentuar me autoritet se pa moral nuk ka para, ekonomi tregu, demokraci. Zakonisht mendohet se i ndershmi, i moralshmi mbetet pa para, por po aq bindshëm është argumentuar se morali është kusht i domosdoshëm që një shoqëri të ketë pasuri, para, mirëqenie materiale. Se pa moral ska para. Po ashtu, shqiptarët, shoqëria politike dhe shoqëria civile ende e mendojnë ekonominë e tregut dhe demokracinë, d.m.th. kapitalizmin sipas përfytyrimeve të krijuara në edukimin marksist-enevrist si shoqëri pa moral, të kundërmoralshme ku gjithçka shndërrohet në mallë, ku gjithçka shitet e blihet etj. Ndërsa pikërisht kapitalizmi kërkon moral dhe ndalimin e disa vlerave nga shndërrimi në mall, nga shndërrimi në gjëra që shiten e blihen. Pa moral, pa gjëra që nuk shndërrohen në mallë, nuk ka kapitalizëm, ekonomi tregu dhe demokraci: Argumenti i famshëm i mullirit satanik i Polyanit (1944) llogaritet se demonstron se vetëm tregu i kufizuar, ku jo gjithçka është për shitje, mund të jetë një treg efiçient. Ky është thelbi i nocionit të të qenit i lidhur [me bashkësinë] (Granovetter 1985) ose kapitalit social (Putnam 1993). Vetëm përmes pjesmarrjes në një tog normash të përbashkëta të cilat përbëjnë dhe njëkohësisht kufizojnë universin e veprimtarive ekonomike aktorët njohin se çka mund të besojnë dhe të llogarisin dhe vetëm atëherë mund të fillohet llogaritja dhe maksimalizimi i utilitetit. Po të perifrazohet Durkheim, kapitali social fikson parametrat joekonomik të veprimtarisë ekonomike. Për të përfituar në treg aktorët duhet të njohin dhe të respektojnë dallimin ndërmjet atyre gjërave që janë të përshtatshme për transaksione tregu (ose praktikave që janë të lejueshme në transaksione të tilla) dhe atyre që nuk janë. E contrario, mund të argumentohet se ekonomitë e tregut të modernes së hershme ashtu si edhe ato postkomuniste vujanë në efiçiencën e vet pikërisht nga fakti se tregu është i pakufizuar dhe gjithçka (të mirat shpëtuese, lejet e martesës, dhuna, mbrojtja, postet, favoret administrative, vendimet gjyqësore, liçencat e eksportit etj.) janë për shitje (Offe, 2000:682-83). Kritiku ndoshta më i ashpër i kapitalizmit, Marksi, po ashtu tregon se kusht për zhvillimin e ekonomisë së tregut ka qenë ndalimi së paku i një gjëje nga shitblerja: i lirisë së njeriut. Kusht për zhvillimin e kapitalizmit ishte heqja e skllavërisë, e shitblerejs së njeriut duke e zevendësuar me shitblerjen e lirë të fuqisë punëtore. Pavarësisht se liria e shitblerjes së fuqisë punëtore quhet prej tij formë tjetër e skllavërisë, ky është vetëm përdorim metaforik i termit por jo skllavëri në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës. Në ekonominë e tregut askush nuk guxon, qoftë edhe me vullnet të lirë, ta shndërroj veten në skllav. Insititucioni i skllavërisë është i ndaluar. Ekonomia e tregut ka filluar me ndalimin e shndërrimit të gjithçkaje në mall që shitet e blihet. 

Pikërisht kjo mungesë e dallimit të gjërave që ndalohet të shiten e të blihen është një nga shkaqet e pengimit të zhvillimit të ekonomisë së tregut në vendet postkomuniste, veçanërisht në Shqipëri. Etja për para e pasurim të shpejtë (legjitimuar edhe me argumentet e përmendura më sipër d.m.th. gjoja për hir të atdheut, popullit e vendit ) në Shqipëri e ka shndërruar gjithçka në mallë që shitet e blihet: lejet e martesës, dhuna, mbrojtja, postet, favoret administrative, vendimet gjyqësore, liçencat e eksportit etj., etj., janë shndërruar, pra, në mallë. Deri edhe skllavëria dhe përdorimi i njerëzve për shitje e blerje (veçanërisht femrave dhe fëmijëve) është realizuar në përmasa të jashtëzakonshme. Kjo etje për para i ka lënë shqiptarët pa para, në kuptimin se ka penguar zhvillimin e ekonomisë së tregut, biznesit, prodhimit, konsumit, qarkullimit të mallrave të tjera. Zhvillimi i prodhimit, bizniseve dhe veprimtarive të lejueshme për shitblerje do të krijonte më ngadalë pasuri (para) por në mënyrë më të qëndrueshme. Ndërsa paratë e fituara me shitblerje mallrash që janë në kundërshtim me ekonominë e tregut e bën edhe paranë e fituar të rrëshqitshme, të paqëndrueshme, të rrezikuar (të ndjekur sipas konjunkturave, të konfiskuar, të grabitur etj). Shkurt, pikërisht kjo etje e pakufizuar për para i ka lënë shqiptarët pa para, pa zhvillimin e ekonomisë dhe mirëqenies së vendit. Prandaj mund të thuhet se shqiptarët e duan kaq shumë paranë sa kanë për të mbetë gjithnjë pa te. Së paku deri sa ta duan më pak paranë e më shumë atë gjënë e urrejtur: moralin. Qarkullimin e mallrave që janë në kundërshtim me ekonominë e tregut nuk mund ta ndalojnë ligjet, policët e gjyqet. Atë e ndalon vetëm morali. Së paku në kuptimin se edhe ligji, polici e gjyqi veprojnë vetëm po të ekzistoj vullneti moral. Pa këtë vullnet moral ligji, polici, gjyqi janë zero.

Tani, të kthehemi tek forma e dytë (e para ishte mungesa e njohurive morale) e shfaqjes së mungesës së kompetencës morale për të cilën flet Dahl dhe moralit përgjitësisht: mungesa e virytit moral. 

Mungesa e virtytit moral është mungesa e vullnetit për të vepruar në përputhje me dijet dhe detyrën morale. Njeriu mund të ketë njohuri të mëdha, madje edhe morale, ti njoh vlerat morale, qëllimet morale që duhet të ndjekë shoqëria e detyrat e veta që dalin prej tyre por të mos ketë vullnet të veproj në përputhje me to, qoftë se është dembel, qoftë se nuk dëshiron të përfshihet në jetën publike, por edhe se ka vullnetin e keq. U tha edhe në fillim se politikanëve në Shqipëri dhe shumë aktorëve të shoqërisë civile nuk u mungojnë dijet, madje as njohuritë morale, se për shumicën e temave flasin si bilbil dhe se shumica janë bartës titujsh të rëndësishëm akademik e kulturor. Madje edhe çka duhet bërë për të dalë nga kjo krizë e përgjithëshme e dinë pothujase të gjithë dhe e thonë zëshëm në media. Problemi është se këto dije nuk i kanë përbrendësuar, nuk i kanë shndërruar në vlera personale. Çka mungon në Shqipëri është, po të perifrazojmë Kantin, vullneti i mirë, ose virtyti moral, gadishmëria për të vepruar në përputhje me detyrat që kanë dhe që i njohin. Edhe më keq: jo vetëm nuk ekziston vullneti i mirë, por ekziston vullneti i keq. 

U tha në fillim se p.sh. është e kotë ti shpjegosh A. Angjelit se pozitat monopol pengojnë zhvillimin e vendit, sepse ai e di shumë mirë këtë, se ka qenë profesor ekonomie, sepse e bën këtë jo pse nuk e di por pikërisht pse e di që është keq. Tani mund të tregohet në një shembull tjetër se si veprimtaritë e dëmshme për vendin janë të lidhura pikërisht me dijet. Ta marrim korrupsionin e gjykatave, sipas kryeministrit shqiptar dhe vëzhguesve të huaj, një nga pushtetet më të korruptuara në Shqipëri. Juristi, gjykatësi mund të korruptohet vetëm kur ka dije. Gjykatësi mund të marrë ryshfet vetëm kur ka prova të mjaftueshme dhe njeh ligjet e, bashkë me avokatin, binden se klienti i tyre mund të dënohet. Vetëm atëherë mund ta bindin kriminelin për të dhënë paratë. Përndryshe, po të mos kishin prova, po të mos i njihnin ligjet nuk do të mund ta bindinin (kërcënonin) kriminelin të japë para. Askush nuk jep miliona kot, madje as krimineli. Prandaj gjykatësi mund të korruptohet vetëm kur di (fakte, prova dhe ligje) që i bëjnë të mundur të dënoj dikë. Ai nuk korruptohet nga padituria, por nga mungesa e vullntetit të mirë për të vepruar në përputhje me detyrën (morale) dhe me ligjin për të dënuar kriminelin. Po të mos ishte i ditur në fushën e vetë nuk do të mund ta kërcënonte kriminelin e ta detyronte të paguaj para. Që në fillim u tha se argumenti ka vdekë. Dhe argumenti ka vdekë, sepse ka vdekë morali. Dijet pa moral më shumë prodhojnë kriminel se njerëz. 

Në qoftë se Shqipëria ka rënë në mjerim dhe nuk del prej tij, nuk del jo pse udhëheqësit dhe shoqëria civile nuk dinë se si dilet nga mjerimi. Edhe se si dilet nga mjerimi e dinë pothuajse të gjithë dhe flasin si bilbil se duhet bërë kjo, e kjo, e kjo. Por mungon virtyti moral, vullneti për të vepruar ashtu që të dilet nga mjerimi. Kështu p.sh. nuk ka gjë më të lehtë se sa të luftohet korrupsioni, ta zëmë, në administratë. Luftëtarët kundër korrupsionit u kërkojnë qytetarëve të vërtetojnë se nëpunësi u ka kërkuar ryshfet dhe meqenëse qytetari nuk mund ta dëshmoj që i ka kërkuar ryshfet sepse nuk është i pajisur me mjete inçizimi etj., nëpunësi del i larë. Një pjesë e madhe e ryshfeteve jepen sepse nënpunësit u kërkojnë qytetarëve dokumente etj., që nuk i kërkon ligji ose aktet nënligjore. Shumë zyra kanë të shpallura se çfarë dokumentash duhen p.sh. për të nxjerrë një pasaportë. Por, ndodhë që qytetarit, mbasi ka lexuar listën dhe ka grumbulluar gjithçka duhet, nga nëpunësi i kërkohet edhe diçka tjetër që nuk është në listën e kërkesave. Për qytetarin ky ëshë një mesazh i mjaftueshëm se nëpunësi është duke nxjerrë vështirësi që ta detyroj qytetarin ti jap ndonjë mitë. Kjo është forma më e zakonshme e korrupsionit të adinistratës: moskryerja e detyrës dhe nxjerrja e pengesave jashtë rregullave të zyrës së vet dhe të ligjit. Tani, po të ekzistonte vullneti i mirë për të luftuar korrupsionin ankimi i qytetarit për këtë kërkesë është fakt i mjaftueshëm që nëpunësi të ndëshkohet. Në mos për presion që të marr ryshfet, çka qytetari mund të mos e vërtetoj, nëpunësi duhet ndëshkuar pse ka shkelë rregullat administrative duke kërkuar diçka shtesë. Ose së paku, nga shefi apo zyra e ankimeve nëpunësit i jepet urdhër ti mbaroj punë qytetarit e kështu, së paku, qytetarët kryejnë punë nëpër zyrat e shërbimeve publike-shtetërore. Kjo do të hiqte motivimin e nëpunësve për të marrë ryshfete, sepse do të shikonin se sorollotja e qytetarëve pa shkak është e kotë mbasi detyrohen nga eprorët apo zyrat ankimore ti kryejnë punë pa marrë ryshfetin e dëshiruar. Mirëpo, shefi është shef sepse vetitë e nëpunësit të vet i ka më të zhvilluara, qëndron më lartë se ai. Në qoftë se nëpunësi kërkon pak, shefi jo vetëm nuk e ndëshkon por kërkon edhe më shumë nga qytetari. Se është shef. Madje shefi shpesh e detyron vartësin të grumbulloj ryshfete nga qytetarët dhe tia japë pjesën e tij përndryshe pushohet nga puna. 

Siç shihet, pra, pa u vërtetuar fare nga qytetarët kërkesa e nëpunësit për ryshfet ka bazë të mjaftueshme për ndëshkimin e nëpunësve të korruptuar, por edhe për çmotivimin e tyre për të kërkuar yçkla nga qytetarët që të detyrohen të ofrojnë vetë ryshfete. Por raportet e të gjithë vëzhguesve të të drejtave të njeriut dhe luftës kundër korrupsionit konstatojnë se në Shqipëri megjithëse vendi është ndër më të korrupturit në botë në burgjet nuk ndodhet as edhe një nëpunës i vetëm i dënuar për korrupsion. Në një pellg të tillë korrupsioni do të duhej që kudo të fusësh dorën të të kapte një peshk, ose madje peshku të të mbetej vetë në dorë. Por në rrjetin e antikorrupsionit nuk ka rënë asnjë nëpunës. Kjo është dëshmi e mungesës së vullnetit për të luftuar korrupsionin dhe jo e mungesë së dijeve instrumentale se si luftohet korrupsioni. 

Korrupsioni, dhe gjithë mjerimi i Shqipërisë, nuk mund të luftohet vetëm me dije instrumentale pa moral, pa virtytin moral, pa vullnetin e mirë. Nuk ka gjykatës, polic, burg apo ligj që lufton korrupsionin në kushtet e mungesë së moralit. Morali është kushti i domsdoshëm, kryesori, gjykatësi i fundit, apeli, kushtetusja përtej të cilës nuk ka instancë tjetër ankimi dhe pa të cilat nuk ka siguri të drejtësisë e mirëqenie të tjera. Është i përhapur mendimi se korrupsioni p.sh. luftohet përmes ligjit. Por ky, si shumë mendime të tjera të përhapura, është i gabuar. Po të mungoj vullneti i mirë, një minimum i virtytit moral nuk ka ligj, polic, gjykatës a burg që mund të luftoj korrupsionin. Po të përshtasim prap Kantin, gjykatësi, polici, nëpunësi etj., mund të përdorin dijet e tyre pikërisht për tiu shmangë ndëshkimit për korrupsion ose mund të përdorë dijen për të fituar duke u korruptuar. Por, do të thoshte Kanti duke dashur të vërtetoj ekzistencën e ndërgjegjës morale, kur unë arrij të bindë të gjithë se kisha të drejtë, mbetet vetëm një gjykatës që nuk arrij kurrë ta bindë, mbetet ndërgjegja, zëri brenda meje që më thotë: megjithatë nuk kishe të drejtë. Në qoftë se një njeriu ose një shoqërie i mungon ky gjykatës, ky zë i mbrendshëm, atëherë nuk ka instrument që të jetë efektiv kundër të keqes, atëherë gjithë dijet do të përdoren për ti bindur të tjerët se kishe të drejtë dhe sa me i ditur aq më tepër mund të mashtrosh, korruptosh, kreysh krime etj., etj. 

Për të përfunduar, pra, një nga mungesat më themelore që e bën mjerimin dhe krizën në Shqipëri totale është mungesa e moralit që shfaqet si mungesë edhe e njohurive morale edhe e virtytit moral, vullnetit për të vepruar në përputhje me vlerat e normat morale. 

Edhe pse jo drejtpërdrejtë i lidhur me mungesën morale, sidoqoftë ka njëfarë lidhje me te dhe vlen të trajtohet këtu edhe një mendësi tjetër që është bërë problem dhe që mbështetë mjerimin e Shqipërisë. Fjala është për njëfarë barazimi të shpjegimit me legjitimimin. Ky barazim shfaqet kur konstatohen dukuri të shëmtuara në shprehje të tilla si: e po, jemi në tranzicion, i ka tranzicioni këto, edhe në vende të tjera kështu ka qenë kur ka filluar ndërtimi i kapitalizmit etj. Sigurisht, mjerimi i Shqipërisë mund të shpjegohet, shkaqet që gjatë tranzicionit çojnë në kriza, destabilizime, korrupsion etj., mund të konstatohen dhe përshkruhen me saktësi. Por shprehjet që vijnë pas këtyre e po kështu e ka tranzicioni etj., duket sikur përdoren për të legjitimuar këto dukuri, për ti paraqitë si të pranueshme qoftë edhe si fatalizëm. Mirëpo, barazimi i shpjegimit me legjitimimin është gabim i shumëfishtë sepse shpjegimi dhe legjitimimi dallojnë në shumë gjëra. P.sh. shpjegimi përshkruan lidhje shkakësore, ndërsa legjitimimi ofron arsye morale; shpjegimi lidhet më tepër me faktet dhe gjykimet empirike, ndërsa legjitimimi me vlerat dhe gjykimet normative; tek shpjegimi procedimi mendor është kryesisht induktiv, ndërsa tek legjitimimi kryesisht deduktiv etj. Shkurt, shpjegimi nuk është legjitimim. Kështu p.sh. në qoftë se krimineli i shpjegon hollësisht dhe me saktësi gjykatësit se si e ka kryer vrasjen e një grupi fëmijësh, vështirë se gjykatësi i thotë: meqenëse ma shpjegove saktë si e ke kryer vrasjen, nuk dënohesh. Shpjegimi nga krimineli nuk është arsye që gjykatësi të mos e dënoj krimin. Po ashtu, në qoftë se hajduti vjen e na shpjegon hollësisht se si na ka vjedhë, vështirë se i themi: shumë mirë, tani rri i qetë, sepse ma shpjegove. 

Ne mund të shpjegojmë se periudha kalimtare ka shumë shkaqe për lindjen e krizave dhe se vende të tjera po ashtu i kanë kaluar dukuri të tilla, por ky shpjegim nuk është arsye të pajtohemi me to, ti konsiderojmë legjitime. Ndërsa shprehjet: e po, jemi në tranzicion, i ka tranzicioni këto, edhe në vende të tjera kështu ka qenë kur ka filluar ndërtimi i kapitalizmit etj., përdoren shpesh pikërisht për të shtyrë tjetrin ti pranoj ato si normale, si legjitime. Përkundrazi, shpjegimi e bën edhe më jolegjtime dukuritë negative, sepse shpjegimi tregon se aktorët janë të përgatitur, të aftë ti parashikojnë këto dukuri dhe mund të kishin marrë masa për parandalimin e tyre. Në qoftë se edhe në vende të tjera kështu ka qenë kur ka filluar ndërtimi i kapitalizmit ato kanë qenë deri diku të legjitimuara sepse nuk kanë pasë përvoja prej të cilave të mësojnë, kanë qenë të parat që i kanë hyrë ndërtimit të kapitalizmit etj. Ndërsa përsëritja e të njëjtave dukuri në vendet që i kanë hyrë këtij procesi duke pasë përvojën e të tjerëve nuk kanë legjitimim, sepse do të duhej të kishin mësuar nga përvoja e të tjerëve. Madje, edhe në vendet ish-koloniale që e filluan me vonesë rrugën drejtë modernzimit, ekonomisë së tregut e demokracisë përsëritja e dukurive negative të vendeve evropiane të para shumë shekujve është deri diku e legjitimuar për shkak të nivelit të ulët arsimor të vendeve ish-koloniale. Por përsëritja e këtyre dukurive në vendet paskomuniste, siç është Shqipëria, nuk legjitimohet as nga injoranca sepse niveli arsimor është shumë më i lartë, çka shprehet edhe në njohuritë se këto dukuri i kanë kaluar edhe vende të tjera. Kështu shprehjet se i ka tranzicioni këto, se edhe vende të tjera i kanë kaluar këto dukuri etj., në vend se të legjitimojnë, delegjitimojnë edhe më shumë, sepse tregojnë se përdoruesit e tyre nuk i bëjnë të këqijat nga padija, mungesa e përvojës etj., por se janë bartës të vetëdijshëm të tyre. Përdorimi i shpjegimit si legjitimim është një tjetër strukturë mendore që dëshmon edhe mungesën e mendimit edhe mungesën e moralit. 



Mjedisi i mbrapshtë ndërkombëtar

Të tri këto mungesa të mëdha, mungesa e politikes, mungesa e mendimit dhe mungesa e moralit në Shqipëri po veprojnë në një mjedis ndërkombëtar të mbrapshtë që e bën efektivitetin e tyre edhe më të madh. Edhe mjedisi ndërkombëtar nuk ka treguar ndonjë veti a karakteristikë më të ndryshme a më të mirë se shqiptarët. Mungesa e politikes është përforcuar edhe më shumë nga këmbëngulja e ndërkombëtarëve për të ndërtuar, forcuar etj., shoqërinë civile kur Shqipëria ende nuk ka ndërtuar shoqërinë politike. Ashtu si shqiptarët edhe ndërkombëtarët nuk kanë treguar se kanë ndonjë mendim më të konsoliduar, më objektiv dhe më të qëndrueshëm se shqiptarët. Mendimi i tyre ka qenë po aq konfuz, po aq i papërcaktuar, po aq kundërthënës madje më shumë se mendimi i shqiptarëve. Kështu ndërkombëtarët thanë se zgjedhjet e majit 1996 ishin të regullta dhe të parregullta. U mblodh Parlamenti Evropian kur mungonte e djathta dhe miratoi një rezolutë sipas të cilës zgjedhjet ishin të parregullta. Të nesërmen u mor vesh nga të djathtët, u mblodh prap parlamenti dhe miratoi një rezultë sipas të cilës zgjedhjet ishin të rregullta. Po se zgjedhjet ishin të rregullta për një palë dhe të parregullta për palën tjetër e thonin edhe shqiptarët pa ndihmën e parlamentarëve evropian. Për kushtetutën e vitit 1998 ndërkombëtarët thanë se është shumë e mirë, se e kanë parë eksepertë ndërkombëtar, Komisioni i Venecias etj., dhe se është shumë e mirë. Tani thonë se kushtetuta ka të meta serioze. Po se kushtetua është shumë e mirë dhe se është shumë e keqe e thonin edhe vetë shqiptarët. Për ligjin për zgjedhjet ndërkombëtarët thanë se është më i miri. Tani thonë se duhet plotësuar sepse ligji për zgjedhjet nuk është i mirë. Po se ligji për zgjedhjet është i mirë dhe se është i keq e thanë edhe vetë shqiptarët. Për zgjedhjet e qershorit ndërkombëtarët thanë se janë të rregullta. Tani thonë se kanë qenë të parregullta. Po se zgjedhjet ishin të rregullta dhe të parregullta e kanë thënë edhe vetë shqiptarët pa ndihmën e ndërkombëtarëve. 

Lista e qëndrimeve të tilla kundërthënëse të ndërkombëtarëve mund të zgjatet shumë, mjaftueshëm për të konkluduar se nuk dallojnë në gjykim nga shqiptarët. Kur them se shpesh ndërkombëtarët janë treguar edhe më keq se shqiptarët në inkonsuekuencat mendore, kam parasysh se gjykimet kundërthënëse të shqiptarëve janë ndërmjet palëve të ndryshme. Kështu p.sh. se ligji për zgjedhjet është i mirë dhe është i keq e kanë thënë palë të ndryshme. Ndërsa nga ndërkombëtarët se ligji për zgjedhjet është i mirë dhe i keq e ka thënë i njëjti person: Doris Pak.  



Përfundimi pesimist

Për tu kthyer tek fillimi: Shqipëria është në një gjendje të mjeruar. Dihet se është në gjendje të mjeruar, por është në gjendje shumë më të mjeruar se sa mendohet edhe nga pesimistët. 

Mjerimi i Shqipërisë ka në themel tri kriza që e bëjnë krizën totale: 1. Mungesa e politikes. 2. Mungesa e mendimit. 3. Mungesa e moralit. Të tri këtyre krizave u shtohet një e katërt: mjedisi ndërkombëtar. Të tri krizat janë të lidhura dhe forcojnë njëra-tjetrën. Meqenëse nuk ka një sferë të shëndoshë të shoqërisë nga e cila të filloj shërimi i të tjerave, kriza, rrjedhmisht, mjerimi shqiptar do të zgjasë shumë. Vendi dhe shoqëria janë futur në rrethin vicioz nga i cili zor se dilet. Kur flas si optimist, do të thotë se kjo gjendje do të vazhdoj së paku edhe njëzet vjetë. Po të flas si realist, së paku edhe pesëdhjetë.

Rrugëdalje nuk ka, sepse edhe po të dihen rrugët, edhe po të dihet se çka duhet bërë për të dalë nga mjerimi, nuk ka kush ti bëj gjërat që duhen bërë, sepse u mungon vullneti ti bëjnë. Shqipëria nuk vuan nga mungesa e konsensusit, siç dëgjohet të thuhet shpesh (një tjetër mendim i mjerë), po përkundrazi vuan nga një konsensus i tmerrshëm. Politikanët janë marrë vesh shumë mirë me njërin tjetrin për të mos lejuar asnjë forcë tjetër të hyjë në politikë veç atyre që hynë në vitin 1990-91. Grinden, konfliktohen, kacafyten me njëri tjetrin, por përballë një të treti merren vesh menjëherë. Si rrejdhojë, Shqipëria ka të njëjtët politikanë që nga viti 1990-91. Media është marrë vesh për mrekulli me politikën: nuk gjendet pothujase qoftë edhe një gazetar a publicist që të mos flasë e mendoj njëlloj si politikanët. Ata janë ndarë sipas politikanëve, por në strukturat mendore, psiçike, morale nuk dallojnë në asgjë nga politikanët. Shoqëria civile është pajtuar po ashtu për mrekulli me shoqërinë politike çka duket në të njëjtën mungesë mendimi, në të njëjtën mungesë morali, në të njëjtat struktura mendore e psiçike që janë analizuar më lartë. Në Shqipëri pothuajse nuk ka alternativë mendimi: të gjithë kanë arritë një konsensus të tmerrshëm se do të flasin kundër kombit, nacionalizmit, frocimit të shtetit, kategorive klasike të politikes, për integrimin evropian, për të drejtat universale, për minioritetet, për shpërfilljen e moralit, për e di Evropa, kështu e ka bota, për forcimin e shoqërisë civile për..., për.... Kështu p.sh. njeriu dëgjon një paradë të pafund intelektualësh tek Real TV, ose kudo ku shprehen dhe të gjithë pajtohen ashtu si politikanët se qëllimi kryesor i politikës duhet të jetë antarësimi i Shqipërisë në BE. Kur ky nuk mund të jetë qëllim i shoqërisë, dhe për më tepër edhe sikur të jetë qëllim, duket se rruga më e mirë dhe më e sigurtë për tu antarësuar në BE është të hiqet dorë nga ky qëllim. 

Ky konsensus i tmerrshëm, pothuajse i përgjithshëm ndërmjet politikanëve, politikanëve e intelektualëve, krijuesve të opinionit publik, shkurt, ndërmjet shoqërisë politike e shoqërisë civile, mungesa e mendimit alternativ, e mendimit ndryshe dhe konsensusi për të mbytë çdo mendim ndryshe e bën mjerimin shqiptar pa rrugëdalje dhe e zgjatë ate me dhjetëra vjeçarë. Kështu p.sh. shoqëria politike dhe shoqëria civile janë angazhuar me të gjitha mjetet e tyre për të bojkotuar kur munden (p.sh. duke mbyllë aksesin në media) dhe për të luftuar kur nuk arrijnë ta ndalojnë shfaqjen e çdo mendimi që synon të kthej në përdorim kategoritë klasike të politikës, të prishë strukturat e të menduarit metanarrative, autoritariste, ikëse nga liria apo të kthej moralin në politikë.

Një rrugë për të dalë nga ky mjerim do të ishte edukimi ndryshe i një brezi të ri, ndryshimi i kulturës politike të shqiptarëve, i mendësive, psikologjisë, sjelljes etj., etj. Por të gjitha këto së pari, nuk kanë filluar, së dyti, edhe sikur të fillojnë janë procese afatgjata dhe, së treti, këto procese realizohen përmes agjensive të socializimit ndërsa analiza e agjensive të socializimit tregon se ato nuk kanë asnjë të dhënë se mund ta bëjnë ndryshimin që kërkohet dhe se në masë të madhe janë në konsensusin e tmerrshëm që u përmend. Çdo realitet i nesërm ekziston si mundësi në të sotmen. Mundësia është realitet në disa forma, është edhe pjesë e realitetit ekzistues, veçse jo mbizotërues. Ndërsa në realitetin e sotëm shqiptar nuk konstatohen potencialitete të tilla që mund të bëhen realietet të ndryshme të së nesërmes edhe për një kohë shumë të gjatë. 



   Hysamedin Feraj

   Marre nga gazeta "RIMEKEMBJA"

----------


## VILSON_LU_SATAN

Shqiperia   Per Numrin E Popullsise Qe Ka Eshte Nje Nder Shtetet E Para Ne Bote Qe Kan Numrin Me Te Madh Te Emigranteve. Arsyeja Sipas Mendimit Tim Eshte Sepse Qeveria Shqiptare Eshte Nje Nder Qeverite Me Te Korruptuara Ne Bote. Dikur Preominonte Sistemi Komunist Tani Sundon  Mafia E Drejtuar Nga Kokat E Shtetit.
Dhe Shqiperia Keshtu Ka Per Te Ndenjur Gjithmone. Si Xhungel Ne Mes Te Evropes.

----------


## drenicaku

> Shqiperia   Per Numrin E Popullsise Qe Ka Eshte Nje Nder Shtetet E Para Ne Bote Qe Kan Numrin Me Te Madh Te Emigranteve. Arsyeja Sipas Mendimit Tim Eshte Sepse Qeveria Shqiptare Eshte Nje Nder Qeverite Me Te Korruptuara Ne Bote. Dikur Preominonte Sistemi Komunist Tani Sundon  Mafia E Drejtuar Nga Kokat E Shtetit.
> Dhe Shqiperia Keshtu Ka Per Te Ndenjur Gjithmone. Si Xhungel Ne Mes Te Evropes.


Une mendoj se shkaku kryesor pse Shqiperia eshte ne nje gjendje te till eshte sepse na mungon kultura, dhe se pa kete kot e kemi,eshte e vertet se kjo qeveri eshte nje qeveri kriminele,por ku eshte ky popull qe vetem ben sehire apo po pret se dikush tjeter do ja rregulloj gjendjen,kultur eshte edhe te sakrifikosh per nje te ardhme me te mire.Ku eshte intelegjenca ku jan studentet prandaj them se na mungon kultura .Une isha ne Durres kete vite dhe sinqerisht nuk kam besu se shqiperia ishte ne ate gjendje,dhe se jemi nda shume te deshpruar sidomos me sjelljen e policis po ajo nuk i gjasonte policis fare ajo ishte e korruptuar qe per pak para ishte ne gjendje te bej qmos. Prandaj nje shtet si shqiperia eshte si nje shtepi e ndertuar prej kartoni.

----------


## Brari

hysamedin ferra  shkruan aty lart mes tjerash:

-------

Shumica e udhëheqësve vijnë nga Univeristeti: Nano, Angjeli, Malaj, Pashko, Meidani, Berisha, Topalli, Gjinushi, Islami etj., etj., etj., etj.... Prandaj është budallëk të mendohet se politikanët janë budallenjë dhe se po të vijnë në politikë njerëz nga inteligjenca, nga universitetet etj., gjendja rregullohet. Këto janë vetëm klithma akadmikësh që nuk kanë qenë të zotët të bëjnë këto që bënë disa ish-kolegë të tyre. 

Siç u tha, këta nuk janë politikanë budallenjë, por janë politikanë të ligjë, që u mungon vullneti i mirë, që udhëhiqen nga vullneti i keq. 

--------


Hysamedini pra kerkon te gjeje nga vijne te keqijat dhe jo vetem nuk i gjen por me keq i ngaterron.. 
Ai psh .. ndonse grin sallat  me shumice nuk ka guximin te shenoje politikanet e keqij sepse nuk futen ne nje thes malo angjelo nano gjinushet ..me Berishen e Topallin..
Jo hys .. Berisha e Topalli  mund te kene bere gabime por ata..e sidomos berisha jane tjeter kallep..  Ata jane Demokratizues te Shtetit Shqiptar.. Kurse gjinush Malo Nanot jane sklaverues.. huligane e hajdute..jane kelyshe te stalinizmit shqiptar.. qe sot jane bere mafioz kapitaliste te pangopur..

Te futesh ne nje thes malo nanot me topallo berishet eshte djallezi qe paguhet sot.. e kjo pagese vjen nga selia roze..

me ke je mo hys ferro-baleta?

Ne poce te Nanos po pir-dhni tani?

shko hysamedin e dil ne origjin.. tek enverizmi qe e ke ne gene qe kur beje punime Shkencore per gjenialitetin e enverit..

Akoma Hysamedini megjithse i di mire punet e Kosoves nuk eshte deklaruar... i pranon ai vrasjet e bandave Thaqo-Halito-Qosiste ne Kosove apo i denon?
Ne se nuk i denon..do te thote se i pranon..pike..

E mbas kesaj te ka po-rdhur e drejta morale per te shitur nacionalizem..
Ska nacionalizem ( kombetarizem)  kur nuk guxon te denosh kriminelet qe vrasin bashkatdhetaret tane..

profesoret e shqiperise i ndan 97-ta dhe pik..
Anti-97-shtashit vec..e pro 97-shtashit vec..

Ata qe nuk e deshen shkaterrimin e 97-tes jane dicka e bardhe e ata qe e frymezuan dhe e organizuan jane te zinj si korbi..pik..

Mos i ngaterro gjerat o llapazan..se te shkon buq krejt llafollogjija jote..

qashtu..

----------


## ATMAN

Heshtja e mediave perballe realitetit ne Shqiperi!

 

Njeriu servil, jo human ne shpirt, jo i gatshem per te sakrifikuar deri edhe vehten, per tu ardhur ne ndihme te tjerve...cdo gje mund te behet, por gazetar jo, kurre!

LLemadeo

Eshte per te ardhur keq deri ne dhembje per dhembjen qe po kalon populli shqipetar ne Shqiperi ne nje kolaps pa punsie, varferie ekonomike te tej skajshme, ku mungojne deri dhe gjerat me te domosdoshme per jetese ne familjet shqipetare... 

Ku mungon buka ne shume familje te Shqiperise neper fashtra, mungon elementet me te thjeshjte, deri dhe detergjentet per te lare rrobat e trupit, deri dhe sheqeri e krypa, apo qirinjte per drite...

Ajo ndodh ne krahinat malore qe ng Vermoshi, Dukagjini, Kuksi, Puka, Mirdita, Mati, Malsi e Krujes, Malsi e Tiranes, Dibres, Librazhdit, Fierit deri ne Buzmadh, Skraparit dhe deri ne korce, e Kurvelesh etj...

Nuk ka njeriu as gjene me te thjeshte ne ato zona, as rrugen per tu lidhur me qytetet, as mundesine per te punuar diku...

C'mund te punoje Dukagjinasi ne ato male, kur shteti nuk nderhyn me investime per te zhvilluar Turizmin, etj. atje?

Cfare bukurish natyrore ka me shume Zvicrra apo Tiroli, se sa Alpet tona madheshtore?
Por ne keto vende malore te Europes drejtojne njerz human, jo hajdut as te lidhur me krimin si qeveritaret shqiptar...

Duke pase parasyshe morine e mjerimeve ne Shqiperi... duke veshtruar femije te veshur keq neper fshatra, neper qytete, femije qe braktisin shkollat per tu marre me tregti rruge, per te ndihmuar familjen... 
Duke pa lypsa te pa numert neper rruge kudo, duke pare se i riu shqiptar e ka syrin vetem te ike, sepse gjendet i bllokuar nga ato rrethana mjerimi atje...

Duke pare per cdo dite ndodhin tragjedi brenda shoqerise, brenda familjes ku po vriten deri vllezer, njerz te nje gjaku me njeri tjeterin per interesa te mjera, per nje rryp toke, per nje shikim shtrember apo drejt...

Duke pare nje rrenim te vlerave kombetare Shqipetare te cilat ne ato rrethana kane marre nje keq trajtim, keq interpretim ne permasat me banale... te imponuara nga politika e mbrapshte...

Duke pase parasyshe nje qendrim te ftohte te Europes, te disa prej politikanve te saj, per gjendjen ne Shqiperi dhe se si ata heshtin qellimisht perballe politikanve te korruptuar te Shqiperise, duke e perkrahur qendrimin e tyre ne pushtet...
Ku ne anen tjeter Europa deklaron mos investime ne shqiperi sic ishte deshtimi i Koridorit 8-te, e shume deshtime...shkaqe vetem te politikes se mbrapshte Shqipetare...

Therras te gjithe gazetaret Shqipetare kudo qe jane, por kryesisht ata ne Shqiperi dhe i pyes:

Si mundeni ju gazetare te mediave Shqipe te leni menjeane gjithe ate gjendje te mjeruar te Shqiperise dhe te merreni me histori te familjes se diktatorit duke i kushtaur rendesi se cfare tha nusja e cfare thote vjehrra, a mund te jetonte apo duhej te ishte me gjate ne kembe ai diktator?

Si mundeni ju qe te merreni me intervista pa fund te politikanve aktual apo me mire po them te pseudo politikanve se ata nuk jane politikane...ata per mua jane hajdut qe duhen denuar per vjedhje... dhe ju intervistat e tyre ti beni aq te bujshme duke i lavderuar pa meritueshem?

Si mundeni ju qe te shkruani vetem ngjeshur zyrave, si mundeni ju qe te beni filmime vetem ne Tirane ne salla mbledhjesh apo ne dyert e Rinasit kur hyjne e dalin politikanet jashte e brenda, ndersa realitetin ta leni atje larg, si nje varreze te rrenuar?

Si mundeni te vetquhei gazetar te gazetave apo televizorve, kur ju nuk shkelni nje here me kembe e as nuk shihni nje here me sy realitetin shqipetare?

Si mundeni ju qe te vetquheni si pushtet i katert kur vetem synoni te shisni servilizma dhe genjeshtra?

Deri kur ju do te heshtni perballe gjendjes se krijuar atje dhe duke bere lojen e pushtetarve?

Deri kur ju do ti kunderviheni demostrimit masiv te popullit qe ngrihet ne demostrime paqsore per te kerkuar nje qeverisje demokratike, me te paster, me te mire?
Them "kunderviheni", kur ju diten qe populli demostron kunder kryemafjozit kryeminister, ju i organizoni atij konferenca e intervista, ju i beni elozhe shtypi duke injoruar levizjen mbare popullore kunder politikave te tij!

Akoma nuk e keni kuptuar ju se qeverite i vendosin popujt me vote, por dhe i rrezojne me demostrata brenda orve kur ata qeveritar vjedhin, bashkpunojne me krimin, shtypin masivisht nje popull?

Deri kur ju do ti shikoni zhvillimet ne vend me syrin e gazetarve servil te pushtetit sipas mentalitetit komunist?

Deri kur ju do te ja lejoni vehtes te jeni vetem si nje lajmtar qe con dere me dere lajmin per nje gjame... se kush vdiq urie, kush u vra ne rruge, ku udhetoj kryeministri...pa spjeguar shkaqet se pse vdiq njeriu urije, pse u vra njeriu, apo kush ishin shkaqet e vrasjes...pse udhetoj dhe cfare te mire ka udhetimi i atije kyrehajduti jashte e brenda vendit...?

Deri kur pra ju, do te merreni me gjera te siperfaqshme duke e lene realitetin qe ta mbyse popullin ne vuajtje apo ta detyroje te arratiset pak e nga pak...?

Deri kur ju, nuk do ta vini re se u boshatisen qindra fshatra te Shqiperise per shkak te politikes se keqe te qeverise qe i la njerzit pa asnje investim pune, apo ndertim infrastrukture atje?

Deri kur ju nuk do ta kuptoni dhe do ta leni pa publikuar realitetin se po stermbushet Tirana me nje popullsi te ardhur nga rrethet, por po zbrazet Shqiperia, po mbesin vendet shkrete...po shkrihen qytete te tera per shkaqe mos investimesh te qeverise, per shkaqe te qellimshme diferencimesh politike qe ben qeveria, ku e ka ndare vendin ne Veriun pro demokrat dhe Jugun pro komunist?

Deri kur ju do te merreni me cikerrima dhe shkrime ne zyre, qe i realizoni vetem me telefonata apo e-maile?

Kaq rendesi paska per ju familja e diktatorit?

Kujt doni ju ti tregoni se ka pasur hordhiqe dhe brenda familjes ajo diktature?

Cdo kush e din se nje diktator qe vret e prangos nje popull dhe ne familjen e vet do ti ngjajne gjera te turpshme si ato qe po beni ju publike, per te cilat nuk ka nevoje fare ti pyesni sepse ata po tregojne vete...

Me ato pseudosencasione ju kerkoni qe te largoni vemendjen e njerzve nga gjendja e mjeruaer dhe ti jepni kohe qeverise mafjoze qe te qendroje ne pushtet...

C'fuqi ekonomike apo ushtarake paska Shqiperia qe te dergoje ushtri per te bere lufte ne Irak, kur fondet e Shqiperise nuk jane te mjaftueshme as per te plotesuar nevojat e popullit me uje, me drita, me strehime...?

Ne nje kohe kur ato vendime per dergime trupash atje, bijen ndesh me cdo marrveshje te integrimit te Shqiperise ne Europe!

Ku Europa po u heq vize te zeze shume planeve per investime per Shqiperi, sepse shqiperia paska "fonde te beje lufte ne Irak"...ne nje kohe kur i lutemi Europes per investime...

Deri kur ju do te heshtni ne menyrat tuaja per keto e shume te tjera qe nuk kane fund...?

A thua se Shqiperia eshte vetem Tirana qe ju na propogandoni ne ekrane apo faqet e juaj gazetareske?

Aspak jo! 
Thellohuni ne realitetin shqipetar, kerkoni ta shikoni ate me sy dhe ne se keni ndjenja njerzore do te kini sado pak dhimbje per njerzit qe vuajne per cdo gje! 

Per njerzit qe vdesin per nje mjekim te thjeshte, per vajzat e reja ne malsi qe vdesin per nje mungese operacioni apendisiti, per vajzat e djemte e rinje qe dergjen rrugve te botes per tu operuar, apo per tu mjekuar...per pacientet shqipetare qe shtrohen pavjoneve te Shqiperise sikur te ishin ne krevatet e burgjeve te viteve 1900...

Ndersa ju visheni bukur, modern dhe me nje mikrofon ne dore na tregoni shpesh linjat e bukura te trupit apo pamjet e mjekrave tuaja te rruara me porosi...

Kuptohet qarte nga pamja e juaj, nga menyra e juaj e te shkruarit, nga mungesat e theksuara ne njohjen e gjerave, deri dhe te gjuhes Shqipe, ku neper mendjemadhesite e juaja lexojme e degjojme fjale te huaja qe 99% e popllit Shqiptar nuk i kuptojne dhe nuk kane deshire ti degjojne... e 1 % jeni ju qe i perdorni... 
Kuptohet qarte deri dhe pa pjekuria juaj ne mendime per te drejtuar nje pyetje nje personaliteti, ku shpesh beni pyetje qesharake-banale...

Kuptohet qarte se edhe ju u keni ra ne qafe atyre detyrve si gazetare... sepse jeni te lidhur me fis e sorollope te qeveritarve, qe me mik e shoqeri keni hyre atje ne ato gazeta e kanale qe me shume jane servile te pushtetarve se sa media te pamvarura...

Ndaj do shkruani ashtu sic ju thone, ose aq sa ua kap fuqia e juaj e mendimit...pasi per ju cdo gje fillon e mbaron ne Tirane, qe tek Kinostudja e mbaron tek Zogu i zi...

Me keq ardhej te thelle ju them:
Se koha do te ju ndeshkoje, duke ju cilsuar si njerzit me te pa afte per te luajtur rolin qe u takon gazetarve per zhvillimin e shoqerise njerzore, pra per te luajtur rolin e gazetarit te pa mvarur qe ngre zerin me realizem per ate realitet qe sheh me sy, prek me dore kudo qe te jete, duke i shkuar realitetit deri ne fund!

Koha do te ju ndeshkoje per gjithe ato elozhe qe u beni qeveritarve hajdut, mafjoz te pa pergjegjshem!

Koha do te ju ndeshkoje per heshtjen tuaj duke mos u marre direkt me zberthimin e fakteve per te thene te verteten! 

Te verteten se pse diktatura duhet denuar deri ne fund per masakrat qe ka bere per gjysem shekulli ne Shqiperi, duke zbardhur deri me denoncime, deri me perkrahje te familjarve te viktimave per ti denonccúar vrasesit qe sot marrin dhe shperblime per krimet qe kane bere...
Por merreni sot me ngjarjet e tyre brenda familjes se diktatures sikur u dhimbset ju tronditja e tyre per brenda, gje qe thote qarte se ju jeni ne nje fare menyre te permalluar per ta...

Koha do te ju ndeshkoje, deri duke ju nxjerre si te pa lexueshem ne te ardhmen per cdo gje qe te shkruani!

Pasi ne keto situata sot, ju jeni aq te nje anshem dhe aq servil ndaj pushtetarve, dhe aq indiferent ndaj realitetit shqipetare!

Gazetaret perparimtar kane pranuar deri edhe vdekjen, vetem per te zberthyer te verteten, vetem per te publikura realitetin, por ata jane heronje te gazetarise botrore...

Duhet te vije nje gazetar i huaj ne Shqiperi, dhe te shetise fshatrave apo rrugve e qyteteve te Shqiperise, per te shkruar realitetin dhe per ta bere publike duke u vene dhe gishtin shkaqeve te atij realiteti dhe fajtorve...
Ajo ka ndodhur shpesh here...

Ndersa ju beni qefe me qefet e juaja ne emrin e gazetarit, por ajo qe beni ju nuk eshte gazetari...

Kur i mbushni faqet me : "Cfare tha ky e cfare tha ai, shkoje ketu e erdh atje...kishte kostum bluh apo te zi...tha i dashur armik apo tha mik...e pyetje absurde qe beni ju, si:"A do ti thoje i dashur armik zotit filan?

Koha do te ju ndeshkoje deri ne mos leximin tuaj, cfare do qe te shkruani ne te ardhmen ne se ju nuk jeni ne gjendje te zbertheni dhe ta beni publike realitetin dhe te flisni hapur e pa servilizma per shkaqet e atij realiteti ne Shqiperi!

Sot ju mund te benit shume mire vetem punen e mbajtesit te bastunit zoterive tuaj, ose rojen tek porta per tua hapur dyert kur te hyjne e te dalin...gje tjeter per popullin e per vendin ju, as nuk keni bere e as nuk po beni...

Njeriu servil, jo human ne shpirt, jo i gatshem per te sakrifikuar deri edhe vehten per tu ardhur ne ndihme te tjerve...cdo gje mund te behet, por gazetar jo, kurre!

Sado bukurosh, apo bukuroshe te jete, sado qe ti tergoje buzeqeshjet apo linjat e bukura ekraneve, sado orator te jete ne goje, sado miq e shoke e para te kete, prap do te mbese njeriu me i urryer i shoqerise, kur qendron ne nje pozicion gazetari dhe mbulon te vertetat, apo nuk merret me pasqyrimin e tyre...

Ndigjojeni fjalen time dhe nerreni ne konsiderate, koha nuk ju fal! 
Ka shume te tille ne radhet e juaja, ne redaksite tuaja qe po ju demtojne jo vetem emrin e gazetes apo televizorit, por dhe emrin e gazetarit!




Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, Migjeni

POEMA E MJERIMIT

Kafshatë që s'kapërdihet asht, or vlla, mjerimi,
kafshatë që të mbetë në fyt edhe të zen trishtimi
kur sheh ftyra të zbeta edhe sy tëjeshilta
që të shikojnë si hije dhe shtrijnë duert e mpita
edhe ashtu të shtrime mbrapa teje mbesin
të tanë jetën e vet derisa të vdesin.

E mbi ta n'ajri, si në qesendi,
therin qiellën kryqat e minaret e ngurta,
profetënt dhe shejtënt në fushqeta të shumngjyrta
shkëlqejnë. E mjerimi mirfilli ndien tradhti.

Mjerimi ka vulën e vet të shëmtueme;
asht e neveritshme, e keqe, e turpshme;
balli që e ka, syt që e shprehin,
buzët që më kot mundohen ta mshefin -
janë fëmitë e padijes e flitë e përbuzjes,
të mbetunat e flliqta rreth e përqark tryezës
mbi të cilën hangri darkën një qen i pamshirshëm
me bark shekulluer, gjithmon i pangishëm.

Mjerimi s'ka fat. Por ka vetëm zhele,
zhele fund e maje, flamujt e një shprese
të shkymë dhe të coptuem me të dalun bese.

Mjerimi tërbohet në dashuni epshore.
Nëpër skaje t'errta, bashkë me qej, mij, mica,
mbi pecat e mykta, të qelbta, të ndyta, të lagta
lakuriqen mishnat, si zhangë; të verdhë e pisa;
kapërthehen ndjenjat me fuqi shtazore,
kafshojnë, përpijnë, thithen, puthen buzët e ndragta
edhe shuhet uja, dhe fashitet etja
n'epshin kapërthyes, kur mbytet vetvetja.

Dhe aty zajnë fillin të marrët, shërbtorët dhe lypsat
që nesër do linden me na i mbushë rrugat.
Mjerimi në dritzën e synit te kërthini
dridhet posi flaka e mekun qirini
nën tavan të tymuem dhe plot merimanga,
ku hije njerzish dridhen ndër mure plot danga,
ku foshnja e smueme qan si shpirt' i keq
tu' ndukë gjitë e shterruna të së zezës amë,
e kjo prap shtazanë, mallkon zot e dreq,
mallkon frytn e vet, mallkon barrn e randë.

Foshnj' e saj nuk qesh, por vetëm lëngon,
e ama s'e don, por vetëm mallkon.
Vall sa i trishtueshëm asht djepi i skamit
ku foshnjën përkundin lotet edhe të ofshamit!

Mjerimi rrit fënnin në hijen e shtëpive
të nalta, ku nuk mrrin zani i lypsis,
ku nuk mund t'u prishet qetsia zotnive
kur bashkë me zoja flejnë në shtretënt e lumnis.

Mjerimi pjek fëmin para se të burrnohet;
don ta msojë t'i iki grushtit q'i kërcnohet,
atij grushti që në gjumë e shtërngon për fytit
kur fillojnë kllapitë e etheve prej unit
dhe fytyrën e fëmis e mblon hij' e vdekjes,
një stoli e kobshme në vend të buzqeshjes.

Një fryt kurse piqet dihet se ku shkon
qashtu edhe fëmia në bark të dheut mbaron.
Mjerimi punon, punon dit e natë
tu' i vlue djersa në gjoks edhe në ballë,
tue u zhigatun deri në gjujë në baltë
e prap zorrët nga uja i bahen palë-palë.

Shpërblim qesharak! Për qind e një afsh
në ditë - vetëm: lekë tre-katër dhe "marsh!".
Mjerimi kaiher' i ka faqet e lustrueme,
buzët e pezmatueme, mollzat e ngjyrueme,
trupin pën nendore e një tregtis së ndytë,
që asht i gjikuem të bijë në shtrat të vet i dytë;
dhe për at shërbim ka për të marrë do franga
ndër çarçafë, ndër fëtyra dhe në ndërgjegje danga.

Mjerimi gjithashtu len dhe në trashigim
-jo veç nëpër banka dhe në gja të patundshme,
por eshtnat e shtrembta e në gjoks ndoj dhimbë,
mund që të len kujtim ditën e dikurshme
kur pullaz' i shtëpis u shemb edhe ra
nga kalbsin' e kohës, nga pesha e qiellit,
kur mbi gjithçka u ndi një i tmerrshmi za
plot mallkim dhe lutje si nga fund i ferrit,
ish zan' i njeriut që vdiste nën tra.

Kështu nën kambë të randë të zotit t'egërsuem -
thotë prifti - vdes ai që çon jetë të dhunuem.
Dhe me këto kujtime, ksi lloj fatkeqësinash
mbushet got' e helmit në trashigim brezninash.
Mjerimi ka motër ngushulluese gotën.

Në pijetore të qelbta, pranë tryezës plot zdrale
të neveritshme, shpirti me etje derdh gotën
në fyt për me harrue nandhetenand' halle.
E gota e turbull, gota satanike
tu' e ledhatue e pickon si gjarpni -
dhe kur bie njeriu, si gruni nga drapni,
nën tryezë qan-qeshet në formë tragjikomike.

Të gjitha hallet skami në gotë i mbyt
kur njëqind i derdh një nga një në fyt.
Mjerimi ndez dëshirat si hyjet errsina
dhe bajnë tym si hejt q'i ban shkrum shkreptima.

Mjerimi s'ka gëzim, por ka vetëm dhimba,
dhimba paduruese që të bajnë të çmendesh,
që t'apin litarin të shkojsh fill' e të varesh
ose bahe fli e mjerë e paragrafesh.

Mjerimi s'don mshirë. Por don vetëm të drejt!
Mshirë? Bijë bastardhe e etënve dinakë,
të cilt në mnyrë pompoze posi farisejt
i bijnë lodërtinës me ndjejt dhelparak
tu' ia lëshue lypsit një grosh të holl' në shplakë.

Mjerimi asht një njollë e pashlyeme
në ballë të njerzimit që kalon nëpër shekuj.
Dhe kët njollë kurr nuk asht e mundshme
ta shlyejnë paçavrat që zunë myk ndër tempuj

----------


## antares

Ndoshta eshte analiza me e thelle dhe me e sakte e bere ndonjehere per gjendjen e Shqiperise. Pas nje shkrimi te tille eshte mjaft e veshtire te shtosh apo te heqesh gje. Do te doja ta kisha shkruar une nje artikull te tille........

----------


## Leila

Shtoni dhe mungesen e profesionalizmit.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Arsyeja e vetme e mjerimit ne shqiperi eshte rrenjosja e nje mentaliteti anadollak-oriental pasoj e 500 vjetve sundimit osman ne shqiperi. Ky lloj mentaliteti e shtyp me kemb individualismin dhe i ben njerzit turrma qe ndjekim ne menyr te verber ideologjin komuniste dhe me pas nje demokraci te shfrenuar pa e kuptuar asnjeher rolin e tyre si individ sipermarres ne shoqerin shqiptare. 
Fajin nuk e ka politika apo politikanet e sotem, por mentaliteti i popullit qe i nxorri keta. Politikanet jan nderruar dhe do nderrohen por gjerat nuk ndryshojn! Pse? Gjerat nuk i ndryshojn politikanet, shqiperia esht aq e vogel sa qe nuk i duhen dhe nuk i bejn pun fare politikanet, por i duhen njerz te edukuar, te aft dhe mbi te gjitha me nej deshir per te kapur qiellin me dor. Kjo esht forca shtytse e suksesit endrra per te arritur te paaritshmen, liria nga dogmat familjare e fetare etj. Nuk me besoni, mendoni se po shkruaj budalliqe, epo mir uroj te gjeni ndonje pergjigje me te sakt.

----------


## Administrator1

Shkaqet e mjerimit te Shqiperise, jemi vete ne shqiptaret.
Njeri i bie gozhdes ta ngule, kurse tjetri shkon ta shkule.....

----------


## ATMAN

Demokracia shqiptare me dy diktatorë

At Zef Pllumi

...Gomari i shkretë, që për gadi pesëdhetë vjet kish hjekë të zitë e ullinit nga plaku i çmendun e katil, nuk qiti shtjelma tue mendue se do t’i hipshin herë njani e herë tjetri. Ndërkaq ata i kërcyen të dy përnjiherit, u pështetën shpinë për shpinë, që mos i rrëxote kush tjetër, e njani lakun e djathtë të jullarit, e tjetri lakun e majtë, dhe vur e vur në kamxhik

Zef Pllumi ka lind në Mal të Rrencit me 7 prill 1924, qysh në moshë të vogël ka hi në kolegjin françeskan në Shkodër, tue mbarue liceun «Illyricum» në vitin 1942 dhe studimet teologjike në vitin 1946. Në dhetor të 1946 arrestohet bashkë me sivëllëznit e tij dhe dënohet me burgim, tue shetit në burgjet e Shkodrës, Bedenit dhe Maliqit. Lirohet në vitin 1949 dhe vendoset në kuvendin e Arrës së Madhe në Shkodër (1949-1958) dhe mâ vonë në Shosh të Dukagjinit (1958-1967). Me mbylljen e kishave, në vitin 1967, dënohet me 25 vjet burg, të cilat i kalon në burgjet e Shkodrës, Spaçit, Repsit, Nartës, Ballshit, Spaçit, Ballshit, Zejmenit, Shën Vasisë (Sarandë). Lirohet me 11 prill 1989. Në dhetor të vitit 1990 hap kishën e Shna Ndout në Tiranë. Në vitet mbas ramjes së komunizmit ka botue këto libra: Rrno vetëm për me tregue (3 vëll., 1995-2001), Siç thonim dje (2002), Antipoezi për shekullin e njëzetë (2001), Françeskanët e mëdhaj (2001), Para njimijë vjetve (2003), Frati i Pashallarëve Bushatli tëShkodrës (2004).








___________________________________________




DEMOKRACIA SHQIPTARE ME DY DIKTATORË



1.Themelimi i Pluralizmit Politik

Dalë e ngadalë demokracia në Shqipni po bahet pesëmdhetëvjeçare. Na pleqët se ç’u gëzuem atë ditë që lindi. Jo vetëm na pleqët por mund thom se u gëzue i gjithë populli shqiptar përveç ndonji nostalgjikut që kishte harrue me hecë në kambë të veta por gjithmonë kaloboç në qafë të tjervet sepse për atë punë thirrej “demokraci popullore”.
Dikur tinzash kishim ndigjue se në Europë kishte demokraci prendimore. Flitej se ishin disa varza të bukura, që i bajshin me sy gjithkuj dhe ecnin në rrugën e gjanë të përparimit, të pasunisë e jetës së lumtun. Edhe kur ato grindeshin mes vedit në dybekun Parlamentar thonin se pa u rrahë gjatë e gjatë nuk del tëlyeni ose gjalpi aty në krye të vendit.
Kur presidenti Ramiz Alia filloi me u plakë e pau me sy të vet se çka e gjet Çausheskun e Rumanisë, u nis për Boston, shkoi në Kishën e Shëngjergjit me rrëfye para At Liolinit, o dikuj tjetër, mëkatet e shumta gjatë jetës së tij e të shokve.
Si prift i mirë, At Liolini ia fali mëkatet dhe i caktoi për pendesë që ai kur të kthehej në Shqipni të çpallte “pluralizmin”.
—“Çka asht ky?”—pëveti Ramizi.
—“Pluralizmi, i tha At Liolini o dikush tjetër, don me thanë që në vend me sundue nji njeri i vetëm, siç keni ba yt at e ti, duhet me sundue dy ose ma shumë... .”
—E kuptova shumë mirë. Krejt mirë! Dhe tue kqyrë ikonën e madhe të Shën Gjergjit, i tha:
Qe, këtu jemi dy: un dhe Kali; bile bile , o At i dashtun për mos me u dukë Shën Gjergj si në kët ikonë; kalin po e ndrroj në gomar sepse i përgjegjet edhe ma mirë historisë e tipareve kombëtare të popullit shqiptar: Un këtu sipri me shkop në dorë e ky i gjori këtu poshtë që nuk ban za as nuk hedh shtjelma sado të sjellish mbi te... . Si të duket?
—Jo mor, jo, i a këthei At Liolini o dikush tjetër. Jo, jo! Kështu nuk ban... boll e keni kullotë. Tashma je plakë zgjidh dy djem të rij... në vend tand. Ky asht pluralizmi që thashë.
Rruga me avion për Amerikë asht shumë ma e gjatë me kthye se sa me shkue. Gjatë kësaj rruge së gjatë Ramizi ishte tym në mendime: pluralizmi, djemtë e rij... a janë të tjerët si na... a do të dijnë me vazhdue rrugën tonë përparimtare tue ecë së mbrapthi kurrkush ma mirë se na... do të këshillohem sa të shkoj me Nexhmijen: ajo asht grueja ma e meçme e botës... Vetëm atë ndigjonte Enveri i shkretë... .
Kur u kthye në Tiranë Ramizi e pveti Nexhin: a din çka don me thanë “pluralizëm”? 
—E si nuk e dij! Ma ka mësue shoku Enver qyshë se kjeçë vajzë. Na e kemi Pluralizmin politik ma të mirin në botë: Kemi Partinë e Pushtetin e përveç ktyne kemi Frontin Demokratik, kemi Gruen Demokrate, kemi Rininë e Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. E çka na duhen ma shumë!? Jemi popull i vogël, por i bashkuem: dy miljon por sa dyqind miljon. Kurrkush nuk flet as s’ban za... . ç’e don ma mirë?
—Po moj, po, atë e dij edhe vetë por a e pae se ç’e gjet Çausheskun?...
—E pashë mirë edhe e mora me mend se ashtu do të perfundojë sepse e pat fillue me i lanë me lehë disa qej rrugash: na i kemi ndry të gjithë... s’guxon kurrkush me lehë. Mandej a e ke pa atë statujën e madhe në mes të sheshit? Sfinks i vërtetë. Kush guxon me lehë? 
—Ndigjo Nexhi, kur kjeçë atje e ata miqët tanë më këshilluen mos me ndjekë Çausheskun por me ba edhe na si gjermanët e Honeckerit.
—Jo, ma mirë po bajmë si Kim Il Seni i Koresë: po largohemi na e po ua lëshojmë djelmve tanë,... Si të duket? Po vemë djalin tem të madhin e djalin tand, sepse atë të voglin e kam të pandigjueshëm. Ka marrë për grue nji kaurreshë që nuk, ma don kurrsesi hero Haxhi Qamilin... Si thue?...
—Jo, moj jo. A din si asht puna: me vue dy djemt tanë, na çohen kundra shoku Haxhi, Babë Myslymi e të gjithë shokët tjerë, që i kanë djemët ma besnikë.
—Mirë e ke, shoku Ramiz. Kam nji djalë aty në Institutin e Studimeve marksiste-leniniste që nuk e ka shokun; quhet Fatos e asht taman fatos i Enverit, e njof mirë se ai emnin e kishte Foto, por shoku Enver e njofti mirë e ia suell Fatos. Ai i redakton shkrimet e Enverit e i ban aq të bukura sikur i përket njaj klasiku të vertetë. Mendoj se edhe Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Partisë së Punës po t’emnohet e kryen me nderë atë detyrë.
—E njof, e njof mirë; taman e ke gjetë. Ma mirë ta ngarkojmë atë si kryesor. Sa për atë të dytin po ta gjejë vetë: asht nji djalë guximtar nga Tropoja. E kemi Doktor të specializuem në Francë: Sali Berisha quhet.
—E njof, e njof edhe unë Salën se ishte në atë ekipin e mjekve të Enverit. Por a të ndigjon se më kanë thanë se baba i nuses së tij ishte argat i UDB-esë jugosllave.
Aq ma mirë sepse kështu gjurmët tona nuk i dikton Europa as Amerika.
—Hajt pra; futja sa ma parë e ta marrin vesht Europa, Amerika e tanë bota!... .
Në zyrën e presidentit të Republikës u paraqit shoku Hekuran Isai, ministër i Punëve të Mbrendëshme për me dhanë informacion ditor.
—Shoku Hekuran, kam në projekt me ba disa reforma të randësishme, por derisa populli nuk i kërkon e kam pak si të veshtirë me i dekretue. Ban si të bajsh e nxiti disa studenta të Universitetit me kërkue përmirsime të gjendjes ekonomike.
—Me i nxitë asht fort e kollajtë por mandej nuk dij ku ndalen sa drue se mos na kërkojnë ma vonë qiqrra në hell e s’kemi ku i marrim.
—Mos u ban marak: na zogun e lshojmë me fluturue sa të dojmë na që mbajmë penin në dorë. Ti e din se kjemë na byroja e kurrkush tjetër që vendosëm me marrë pjesë në Këshillin e Europës me 25 Nandor dhe i kemi ba thirrje Nanë Terezës që të vijë në Shqipni me 6 Dhetor. Disa lëshime të kontrollueme na duhet me i ba doemos se kemi mbetë vetëm si dhi e zgjebtë.
Nanë Tereza erdh në Tiranë e u prit mirë prej Presidentit Ramiz Alia ashtu edhe familjes së Enver Hoxhës, mbi vorr të cilit vuni nji tufë me lule e dy tjera mbi vorret e nanës e motërs së vet në Sharrë, për ma tepër i falen edhe Kishën e shtëpinë e françeskanëve në Tiranë. Por opinioni botnor kërkonte ma tepër: kërkonte “pluralizimin politik”.
Me 8 dhetor 1990 studentat kërkuen kondita ma të mira jeteset: lypen drita, ujë, pastërti e ushqim.
Atë ditë Ministri i Arsimit Skënder Gjinushi shkoi me takue universitarët në revoltë, u bani shumë premtime me fjalë qetësuese por ata paraqiten kërkesa tjera për liri të fjalës, shtypit e pluralizmit politik. Kërkuen takim me presidentin Ramiz. As delegacioni i dytë qeveritarësh e intelektualësh nuk i qetësoi studentat. As takimi me Presidentin nuk solli gja. Atë natë Ramizi pat nji krizë zemre. Çoi e thirri doktorin për ta vizitue. Sali Berisha u paraqit.
—Ndigjo, jam shumë i shqetsuem. Duhen ba reforma politike se i kërkon bota jashtë. Prandej të thirra që të formosh nji parti politike e të shpallim pluralizmin politik...
—Shoku Ramiz, kët gja nuk mund e baj. Jam ushtar besnik i Partisë!...
—Ndigjo mirë, Doktor, e dij mirë se je ushtar besnik i Partisë por sot, unë në funksionin e udhëheqësit kryesor të Partisë, po t’urdhnoj që ti të shkojsh te studentat në grevë dhe shpalle nji parti të re në mënyrë që të formohet pluralizmi politik. Ky asht urdhen i Partisë!
—E si t’ia ngjes emnin Partisë së re?
—Pse?... edhe emnin do t’ia gjej unë?!! Shko!
Me datën 12 Dhetor 1990 Prof. Dr. Sali Berisha shkoi te studentat e Universitetit në grevë që drejtoheshin nga Azem Hajdari dhe aty shpalli pluralizim politik tue formue Partinë Demokratike me nji statut e program minimal.
Mbas ndonji dite u dekretue ligji mbi partitë politike në Shqipni të cilat duhej t’aprovoheshin nga Gjykata e Naltë mbas nji kërkese të firmueme prej treqind autorëve.
Pa u mbushë mirë java në Zyrën e Presidentit u paraqitën dy persona tjerë: z. Sabri Godo dhe z. Namik Hoti. Në takimet veç e veç Presidenti u spjegoi atyne se “pluralizmi politik” kërkonte që t’ishin ma shumë se dy parti, të cilat mandej do të funksjonin në bazë të grupimeve. Kështu ishte Europa Perëndimore që duhej ndjekë. 
Presidenti Ramiz i tregoi z. Godo se n’Amerikë ishin dy parti kundërshtare Partia Republikane dhe Partia Demokratike: “i ka nda rrota përgjysë, tha, por politika e don kështu.”
—Shumë mirë. Jam i gatshëm ta provoj.
Z. Godo me shpejtësi të marramendëshme përpiloi Statutin e Programin e “Partisë Republikane” por kur erdh puna me e nënshkrue treqind antarë, ai nuk gjet sepse populli ishte tepër i friguem e thohet se mezi ia firmuen njiqind. Z. Sabri nuk u ligshtue aspak, por dhelpnak, siç ishte, u tha: shkoni ndër vorreza aty gjeni emna sa të doni por mos i shkrueni ditën e vdekjes. Kjo listë u paraqit në Gjykatën e Naltë e cila menjëherë e aprovoi. Statuti dhe programi i gjatë i Partisë Republikane u botuen po në shtypshkrojën, po me atë letër e po me ato shkronja që publikohej revista “Rruga e Partisë”.
Takimi i Presidentit me z. Namik Hotin kje ma i vështirë. Ky e pranoi me andje rolin e Krijuesit të “Partisë së Gjelbër” në Shqipni mbasi ajo në të gjithë Europën ishte nji patericë e partive komuniste. Por kur ra puna e politikës së grupimeve parlamentare ai i tha haptë Presidentit se nuk do të bashkëpunonte kurr me Doktorin se “sikur të hypë maloku në kalë, nuk ka gja që e zbret për veç plumbit.”...
Ndërkaq sheshet e Tiranës i sundojshin Sfinksat e Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë: Lenini, Stalini e Enver Hoxha.Në ket atmosferë demokratike pluralizmi shqiptar u paraqit në zgjedhjet e fundmarsit 1991, në të cilat fitoi Partia e Punës drejtue prej Fatos Nanos.


2.Ujku ndrron qimen por jo vesin

Bejlegu i parë në mejdanin shqiptar u zhvillue në fund të Marsit 1991, simbas rregullave demokratike të caktueme prej Presidentit Ramiz Alisë. Gjatë fushatës elektorale tremujore u realizue akti mâ pozitiv i demokracisë shqiptare, zhdukja e heshtun apo edhe demonstrative prej shesheve të Tiranës e tre idhujve sfinksa që i kishin shtie tmerrin deri në palc popullit të mjerë shqiptar. Kjo u bâ që t’u mbushej mendja që populli shqiptar ka liri zgjedhjesh. Pra, në fundin e atij marsi shumkush me frigë e dikush pa frigë muer pjesë në “zgjedhjet e padetyruara”. Natyrisht sipas lojës së paracaktueme fitoi famëmadhja “Parti e Punës” kso here nën udhëheqjen e shokut Fatos Nano. Megjithëse ingjenjer Krroqi fitoi kundra Ramiz Alisë, prap se prap populli mbet i zhgënjyem aq sa edhe burizani i madh i partisë, Dritëro Agolli, tha me padurim: “Partia e Punës aq fort ish fosilizue sa nuk mund të vetëkorrigjohej pa i ndrrue edhe emnin.” Ndër ato ditët e para demokratike kje quejtë “herezí”. Megjithket “Kuvendi Popullor” u shndrrue në “Parlament”. Me të drejtë disa puritanë tash vonë filluen me e quejtë “Foltore” por mbasi shtypi intelektual si edhe populli injorant e ngatrruen me fjalën “faltore” më duket se nuk po përdoret mâ. Mendoj se puritanët kishin të drejtë se ajo duel faltore për të gjithë pjestarët e saj. Pra, i pari përparim u bâ. A do ta hante populli?...
Populli i zhgënjyem, i udhëhequn nga Sindikatat e Pamvaruna, e kuptoi se nuk ecej mâ gjatë me rrena por duhej shkatrrue baza ekonomike e Partisë-shtet. Kështu ndodhi ajo që kurrë nuk duhej të ndodhte. Për dy muej rresht u shkatrruen puna dhe toka. Vetëm atëherë Fatosi i madh thirri Pleniumin e veçantë të Partisë së Punës e i a ndrroi emnin në “Partia Socialiste e Shqipërisë”, tue mbetë po ata udhëheqës e po ata antarë përveç ndonjanit që kish ikë e bashkue me “jashtëqitjen e kombit”, siç i kish quejtë shkrimtari i madh, emigrantët e mjerë shqiptarë. Ndoshta kje tepër vonë.
Presidenti Ramiz Alia në këtë gjendje të jashtzakonshme e detyroi Fatos Nanon me pranue nji qeveri tjetër për të pregatitë zgjedhjet përsëri në Mars 1992.
Ajo u quejt “Prandvera e demokracisë shqiptare”. Ndoshta dikush ashtu thotë edhe sot. Puna duel ndryshej. Historia e Partisë Demokratike me atë të “mëmës parti” ngjajnë si dy pika uji. Në çdo mbledhje plenare ose Plenium, siç thirrej dikur, do të dënohej nga nji “heretik” ose trathtar, me të vetmin ndryshim se dikur Enver Hoxha i pushkatonte ndërsa tash, diktatori demokrat e human i lejonte me formue nji “parti tjetër”. Kështu barku i Partisë Demokratike polli aq parti sa sot e kemi të vështirë t’i numërojmë. Parashifet që të pjellin jo vetëm bijat por edhe nipçet. Ligji i bukur shqiptar, Gjykatat e Ndershme e të drejta si edhe Drejtorat e buxhetit punojnë me dikat e me ngulm për liri e demokraci të popullit dhe kështu çdo parti e formueme me të gjallë e me të dekun (në rregjistra figurojnë: “të humbun”) ka të drejtën me pasë nji seli (shtëpi) për zyrë, ka të drejtën me pasë nji a mâ shumë makina, shpenzime për zyrë e propagandë e tjera nevoja që i duhen nji njeriut të papunë e të tjera privilegje nga buxheti i shtetit, mjaft që mos të çfaqin idé shkatrruese siç janë “shpërblimi i të përndjekurve politikë” dhe “kthimi i pronave”, përse atyne dikur “me ligjë” u janë hjekë kto të drejta njerzore. Nuk ka revansh shteti ynë.
Koha e artë për demokracinë shqiptare kje kur ju hapën dyert tanë botës me hî e me dalë pa emen pa vulë, e vetëm na shqiptarët mbetëm klandestinë. Liria fetare kje ma e madhja fitore. Atëherë t’u mbush vendi me gjithfarë soj sorollopit. Kushdo që la pak lesh në mjekër e e quejti vedin prift, hoxhë o dervish kje nderue në këtë tokën tonë si i tillë. Kush i kqyri se ç’ishin ata: njerëz të Zotit apo të dreqit?... as sot nuk merret vesht!... Edhe Papa vetë erdhi me pa seri me sy se si nuk bâhej luftë fetare. Këtu linden mâ shumë fé se shqiptarë... . Anija e demokracisë hîni në dét të hapun. Lundroi në drejtim të Europës, demek me shkue atje ku e kërkonte populli. Por timonieri nuk e kqyri busullen dhe ernat e detit na hodhën n’Arabistan o Çinemaçin. Nuk u kuptue se ç’ndodhi ndër né. N’atë kohën e artë të demokracisë njerzit e diktaturës gjakatare, disa, u dënuen se kishin pij kafe pa pague, shum tjerë u bânë pronarë me vendime të Gjykatave tona shembullore e kështu kur u çpall në Parlament ligji socialist për pronat, na duel se çdo shtëpi e çdo tokë pat tre-katër pronarë të ligjëshem. Kundra këtij ligji qiten shtjelma vetem Republikanët të përkrahun nga thanat e thata: Partia e Legalitetit dhe ajo e Ballit Kombëtar. Kjo gjendje ra në sy e atje n’Europë e njeti filluen me vû në dyshim Demokracinë Shqiptare prandej Sala i urtë çoi e thirri nji aktor teatrit:
—Gjatë jetës sate a ke luejt në skenë ndonji rol politikanit?... .
—Jo.
—Mirë, pra të ka ardhë koha më e luejtë sot, sepse shumë zane n’Europë e n’Amerikë po më akuzojnë si qendër e fondamentalizmit islamik. Kështu themelo sa ma parë “Partinë Demokristiane”. Besoj se atëherë kanë me na quejtë demokraci të vërtetë në Ballkan. Ashtu kjoftë!...”
Ashtu u bâ. Mbasi nuk e vuni firmen kurrkush, i u kërkue Gjykatës që fantazma e Partisë të Bashkimit Fetar të ndrrohej në Parti Demokristane, satelit i Partisë Demokratike.
Nuk dij a e hângri Europa kët ullî.
Në fillim të Marsit 1997 në heshtjen e plotë të Parlamenti Shqiptar, me ovacione të pergjithëshme u shpall për të dytën herë Presidenti karizmatik Prof. Dr. Sali Berisha. Për shyqyr lëshoi dekretin bujar të amnistisë së përgjithshme.
N’e nesre nji termek i madh përfshini të gjithë vendin. U rrëzuen jo vetëm Piramidat por edhe burgu nazist i Tepelenës, ku vuente tue pí kafe (torturë çnjerzore e demokratve shqiptarë) themeluesi gjenial i Partisë Socialiste, Fatos Nano. Dyqind Petritat u mblodhen rreth tij grusht të bashkuem, hine në Parlament ku ditë për ditë dekretuen nga pesë ligje fantazma demokratike, për me i mbushë mendjen Europës se sa shpejt përparojmë në terr. Gjykatat e Ndershme të Shqipnisë mueren vendim urgjent që nga buxheti shtetnor të shpërblehej menjiherë kontributi i madh që Fatosi legjendar, gjatë dënimit, kish dhanë për ndërtimin e Piramidave e jo tue thá këneta e tue çilë miniera si “anmiqtë e popullit” të dënuem nga Gjykatat Popullore dikur.
Me të vërtetë Shqipnia u lëshue vrap, me të katra, në drejtim t’Europës. Mjerisht vendi gjindej pa rrugë.
Ç’e don?... Nuk lanë shtrigat me bâ dasem!... .
Për sherr u çuen disa çunakë të Partisë Socialiste e kritikuen se Shqipnia âsht tue ecë mbrapa, ose kish ngecë në vend. Mbrrijtën me marrë në dorë edhe Pushtetin pa e pasë testamend. Themeluesi legjendar nuk u step. Kapi librin shenjt, biblen: “Historia e Partisë së Punës Shqipnisë”. Me kushtrim thirri të gjithë petritat e vet në Kongres. Sa me turr u bashkuen Gramoz e Servet, Bardhyl e Agas, Makbulja, Luiza Hoxha me Namikun (jo Namik Hotin, por disa tjerë të asaj moshe, të gjithë kongresmenë të nderuem) e me datën 12 Dhetor, ditën e Demokracisë shqiptare, luejten të njajtin skenar të Konferencës së Tiranës të vjetit 1956, ku shoku Enver dërrmoi armiqtë e brëndëshëm, por kso here, me orë të tëra, të gjithë njëzëri thirrën Nano!...Nano!.. . Ndërsa themeluesi legjendar u prezantue: “Jam Fatos Nano... mbas meje vjen historia!”...
Ec e luej po deshte! Ky âsht uniteti i çeliktë i Partisë!... Ilir Meta mbet aty galuc i vetëm... Fol tesh ne ta mbajtë... fole mendimin ndryshe!... nuk duel kurrkush në mejdan, as Rexhepi... .
Kjo fitore e Fatosit legjendar i dha drejtim të ri Shqipërisë.
“—Sa orë drita pat populli në kohë të Ilirit?
—Me gjasë rreth 12 orë drita.
—Harasan sa duhen?..
—Dikuj gjashtë e dikuj dy, simbas zonave.
—Sa kilometra rrugë të reja u ndërtuen në kohë të Ilirit?
—Rreth katërqind.
—Marri e madhe!... Ne sot na duhen mjete të përparueme. Trena elektrikë për havá, helikoptera. Xhoana e jeme ka mendue për kta mjete mâ moderne, për ket meritë do të shpallet “First Lady” e Shqipnisë mbasi presidenti âsht vejan.”
Gazeta “Zëri i popullit”, gazeta mâ popullore e Shqipnisë, ajo që për pesdhetë vjet përsëriste idetë demokratike të diktaturës së Proletariatit, e themelueme nga Enver Hoxha, çdo ditë i bjen gajdes dhe këndon atë këngën e vjetër:
“Harro, mushkë Valarenë
se Ali Pashanë e prenë!...”

3. Në vend të konkluzionit
Në vjeshtën e vjetit 2003 ma kapi nji paralizë kambën e djathtë. Nji mjek i Tiranës më këshilloi me shkue në Itali për nji operacion që ende nuk mund kryhej në Shqipni. Me pritesë të madhe u paraqita në konsullatën e Shkodrës, që tashma njifej. Tre muej rresht vazhdova me u paraqitë aty me gjithfarë dokumentash origjinale të vertetueme me vulat e noterisë e të përkthyeme ku dojshin ata vetë dhe mbasi dikur iu mbush mendja se nuk ishem arab e as kinez, i shtinë në nji dosje të vogël rreth njiqind faqesh, ku provohej kjartë se ishem prift katolik shqiptar. Atëherë më porositën me u dukë aty mbas tre muejsh tjerë. Ndërkaq dimni kishte fillue e të ftohtit po vazhdonte me ma ngri kambën. I mërzitun i shkrova nji politikani holandez, i cili më dërgoi garancinë menjiherë dhe mbas ndonji dite që e dorzova në ambasadën holandeze në Tiranë, mora vizën “Shengen”. M’erdhi keq për politikanët italianë që ende nuk e kishin kuptue se shqiptarët për me hî në Europë nuk kanë vetëm derën e Italisë, por edhe nja njizet të tjera aty mbrapa.
Kur shkova në Romë, me anë të disa françeskanve ia dola me u shtrue në klinikën e famëshme “Gemelli” aty ku shtrohet Papa. N’atë pavijon gjeta nji amerikan që thirrej Keneth. Ishte i madh hata, me paralizë totale. Kur dojshin me e lëvizë nga kurrizi në njanën brí për me i bâ gjylpanën, mblidheshin dy-tre doktora, tre-katër infermjera e po aq pastruesa e shërbyesa. Nji ditë u thashë:
- A e shifni se për me lëvizë Amerikën duhet me u bashkue e gjithë Europa?!...
- Prej nga je?... - më pyetën.
- Prej Shqipnie...
- Nga se vuen?...
- Kam të paralizueme kambën e djathtë.
- Sëmundja ma e zakontë e gjithë Europës... Duhet të përpiqesh me hecë me kambën e majtë.
- Zotni të nderuem, më falni se po u thom kjartë se nieri për me hecë para, ka dy kambë, të djathtën e të majtën. A mi bani ju dy të majta?... A hecet me dy të majta?...
- Të japim paterica të majta...
- Mendoj se me dy kambë të majta do të hecet së prapthi... së paku kjo asht praktika historike... 
Mbas dy javësh dola nga klinika “Gemelli” i përmirësuem 60%. Fillova me hecë, por me dhimbje.
Mbas disa ditësh po më vjen në Romë me më pa miku i em, politikani holandez që më kishte lëshue garancinë:
- Uaaa... që kur nuk jemi pa!... që në vjetin 1997. Aso kohe Shqipnia buçiste bum... bum... bum!... Po sot si âsht, si vete, shka bâhet atje?...
- Shka bahet?... Shqipnia âsht paralizue mâ zi se un: me të dyja kambët, me të djathtën dhe të majtën... Nuk hecën as para as mbrapa... O zotni i nderuem, edhe sikur t’i kish të dyja kambët shëndosh, a hecet pa drita, pa rrugë, pa ujë, pa punë, pa sigurí, pa shkolla të rregullta, pa kurrgjâ që duhet?... Ç’e don sot atë vend?... Gjysa e popullit ka hikë dhe sikur ju Europa të na i hapshi kufijtë, do të hikte edhe gjysa tjetër e në Shqipní do të mbeteshin vetëm ministrat, deputetët, drejtorët e gratë e tyne si dhe gjyqtarët deri në atë kohë që të ndrrohej vendi në nji kosh të madh plehnash për me qelbë e me helmue tanë Europën...
- Mirë, po ju shqiptarët a keni shtet, e a keni buxhet?...
- Kemi, po si jo!... Aty në letër... Në të vërtetë shteti rjepë, e buxhetin e shpenzon vetë!... O mik i dashtun, a e kupton apo jo, se ligjvensat tanë shqiptarë kanë njiqind herë mâ vështirsí se sa ju me i shkrue ligjet në terr?... Po përfaqsuesit e popullit tonë si mund takohen me elektoratin e me i kjá hallet popullit kur as nuk kanë rrugë për me u takue, as ujë me lagë gërmazin, as sigurí personale?... Zotni i nderuem, këto janë vështirësí të pallogaritshme, prandej nji deputet i joni duhet të paguhet dhetë herë ma shum se nji profesor universiteti e njizet herë ma shum se nji nëpunës i zakonshëm. Gjyqtarët janë hesap në vedi se nuk mund i prekë kush për krimet që bâjnë... Ndërkaq drejtorat e stërdrejtorat administrojnë kët shtet kaq modern!... E si ka mundësi t’i paguej të gjithë këta populli i vorfën shqiptar?... 
- O mik i mirë shqiptar, na, si Europë e Bashkueme, me fondet kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, kemi dhanë ndihma e kredí disa miliarda për dritat tueja, rrugët tuaja etj. Ku kanë shkue?
- Ku kanë shkue?... Çudi!... Pse më pëvetë mue e jo ata të cilve ua keni dhanë? Sigurisht nuk ka dyshim se rrugash janë shpenzue e rrush e kumbulla do të jenë bâ, mbasi jemi në epokën e konsumit... na prej jush e mësueme kët shprehje.
- Prej nesh keni mësue shum shprehje, por, si më duket, na e keni kalue!...
- E si jo?!... Sot për sot na kemi shkencën mâ të përparueme të botës!... Me Viktor Dodën dhe Andi Harasanin, me këta kemi mbërrijtë kulmin e përparimit!... Ndërsa ju sot përpiqeni me shkue ndër hyje të Marsit e Saturnit, ku deri tash nuk keni gjetë as bukë, as ujë, as ár, na kemi sulmue diellin. Ne energjinë e tij do ta shfrytzojmë deri në palc.
- A ban me e dijtë çfarë shpikjesh kanë bâ shkencëtarët tuej?...
- E si jo!... mjaft që mos të na i kopjojë Philips-i i juej. Viktori ka gjetë (çpikë) si me depozitue energjinë diellore dhe të nxetit e verës me e ruejtë tue fillue qysh vjet, simjet, sot nji vjetë e deri në vjetin 2020 për me e perdorue gjatë dimnit. Mjerisht këto depozita nuk i ndërtuem mbrenda territorit shtetnor, por vetëm në Mal të Zi, në Kosovë e Greqi, sepse nuk kishim tokë. Kështu energjia që prodhohet ndër hidrocentralet tona nuk shitet atje n’ato vende, por vetëm depozitohet, për me ua pa hajrin brez mbas brezi tue fillue qysh tash!...
- Këtë çpikje nuk e kuptoj, megjithkët, në rasë se më lejoni, do t’i sinjalizoj teknikët e Philipsit.
- Ndërkaq shkencëtari tjetër, Harasani, ka nxjerrë jashtë përdorimit të gjithë matësat e energjisë elektrike sepse janë nji shpenzim i kotë. Shkenca thotë se që të jetojë nji trup njeriut duhen 2800 kalorí, së paku. Për çdo familje duhen medoemos 15000 kalorí, prandej duhet bâ pagesa mesatare prej 5000 lekësh të reja nga çdo familje me katër persona për energjinë elektrike. Mâ shum e mâ pak aty âsht.
- Po sikur mos të ketë drita sa do të paguhet?...
- Ke studjue filozofinë? Drita dhe terri janë ekstremet e të njajtës rrugë (sot i thonë korridor). Të gjitha korridoret ndërkombëtare kanë tabelat: 100 km. 50 km. 20 km. 5 km. STOP. Kështu energjia elektrike kalon nëpër kto korridore me kuota të ndryshme, caktue nga lart... Kështu për shembull: Shkodra, zonë sizmike e P.S. Tabela STOP. Prandej Shkodra duhet të paguej terrin!...
- Pse të paguej terrin?!...
- Si?! Pse të paguej terrin?!... A e kupton se parimi filozofik socialist âsht ky: kush nuk âsht me mue, âsht kundra meje!... Drita e terri janë të barabartë, gëzojnë të njajtat të drejta: për kët mundesh me pëvetë pa frigë Shoqatat Jo Qeveritare të të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe atë të Helsinkit.
- Po kush i gjeti kta shkencëtarë kaq të mdhaj?! - pëveti holandezi.
- E kush tjetër mund i gjente përveç Fatosit gjenial i lauruem honoris causa ndër universitete tuaja të Harvardit e Oxfordit. Po sikur ta shofish kur jep leksione në katedrën e Universitetit të Tiranës me qypin e zi mbí krye e me atë dollamen doktorale... hajde, hajde... se Erazmi i juej i Roterdamit nuk i bjen as deri në gju!...
- Po atëherë, tue pasë shkencëtarë kaq të mdhaj, pse më ke thanë në fillim se Shqipnia âsht paralizue në të dyja kambët?... - tha holandezi.
- Ndigjo, or burrë i mirë. Populli shqiptar, si të gjithë popujt e tjerë të botës, bilè mâ zi, si puna e gomarit, e ka për nder me i hypë dikush në shpinë. Sa kje mbí te zotnia i vjetër e i vështirë, kurrkush nuk bani zâ as s’qiti shtjelma, bile ishte krenarë si kurrkush në botë.
Kur diq zotnia i madh djelmët e tij u kapën mes vedit e vazhdojnë me u kapë se cili duhet me i hypë gomarit...
- Leni shamatat e tyne!... çka thotë populli?...
- Populli?!... si popujt... gjatë historisë... U përça: gjysa mblidhen ndër pallatet ku vendoset fati e bërtasin “Fatos Nano... Nano... Nano...”. Ndërsa gjysa tjetër e mbetun jashtë pallateve del e bërtet në rrugë: “Sali Berisha... Sali Berisha...”. Të dy barabar si në kohën e Enverit!...
Hane Shan... hane Bagdad!... - thote populli ynë dikur... Kjoftë shkue e harrue!... Enveri dikur të pushkatonte, ndërsa djelmtë e tij të rrahin me shkop gome e me letra!... Ende nuk po e kuptojmë të mirën e të keqen!...
- O shqiptar i mirë, - m’u suell politikani holandez, - paçi vedin në qafë!... Na popujt nordikë thomi se: “viçat e marrë e zgjedhin vetë kasapin!...” Shqiptarë, zgjidhni e merrni: majtas, o djathtas, por mjaft që të ecni përpara!... Jo kurrë të paralizuem!... Pse të paralizueme?...
- Po ta tregoj un sepse isha aty që ditën e parë të ngjarjeve. Këta dy djelmoça, posa diq plaku u sulën me turr se kush me i hypë gomarit. Gomari i shkretë, që për gadi pesëdhetë vjet kish hjekë të zitë e ullinit nga plaku i çmendun e katil, nuk qiti shtjelma tue mendue se do t’i hipshin herë njani e herë tjetri. Ndërkaq ata i kërcyen të dy përnjiherit, u pështetën shpinë për shpinë, që mos i rrëxote kush tjetër, e njani lakun e djathtë të jullarit, e tjetri lakun e majtë, dhe vur e vur në kamxhik, njani i binte para e tjetri mbrapa e kështu gomari i shkretë nji hap para e nji hap mbrapa ngeci në vend tash katërmbëdhetë vjet, buzë greminës. Prej këtij gazepi gomari lëshoi nji britmë të madhe, të jashtzakonshme, si kurr ndonjiherë.
- Çka që bërtet ky?!...
Po ta përkthej vetë në shqip:
-Mjaft!... MJAFT!... Mjaft!..., o rrenacakë e gënjeshtarë, MJAFT!... sepse populli mundet me falë ata që e mundojnë, por jo kurrë ata që e rrejnë!...



Romë - Tiranë, maj - qershor 2004

----------


## [xeni]

> Nuk me besoni, mendoni se po shkruaj budalliqe, epo mir uroj te gjeni ndonje pergjigje me te sakt.


me pelqeve me kete fjali...

----------


## manoklla

Po ti mbledhesh te gjitha qe jon shkrujt me lart eshte e thjesht kush eshte problemi. JEMI VETE NE SHQIPTARET. Ene qeveria nga gjiri yne del e nga ne zgjidhet. E ka thon Konica qe cdo popull meiton qeverin qe ka. Festja sipas kokes. Kur te kulturohena icik me shum si komb do jemi me mire. Diktator ishte enveri po ja futi edukimin ne dhune ne koke shqiptareve, sa ne fshat e sa ne katund.

----------


## TOKE GEGA

Shkimit brilant të At Zef Pllumbit,nuk mundesh ti shtoshë asje shkronje, ajo është nje thirrje e shkruar moderish nga nje penë filozofike. 


      AT ZEF PLLUMBIT I UROJ JETË TË GJATË

----------


## manoklla

500 vjet pushtim osman na boni terbjet, ja shkaku.

----------


## pagan

kur at zef pellumbi, s'merret me shpirterat e mekatet e robve por fillon e jep mend per gjendjen kombetare, vaj hallit ç'heq shqiperia e shoqeria e saj. dhe nuk kuptojme se pse s'jemi te zhvilluar si te tjeret vende te perparuara. po ku tjeter prifti ben analize politiko-sociale te vendit. KU ? as ne amerike latine ose qendrore s'ndodh kjo.

tek ne nuk kuptohen ROLET, qe secili ne ket bote ka nje rol te caktuar, e s'mund te luaje tjeter. jo te gjithe mund te japin mend. se behemi si kembet e dhise pastaj. lerjani kete detyre me te zgjuarve midis nesh, me te KUALIFIKUARVE dhe qe kane dhene PROVA.

te tjeret heshti, shikoni punen tuj, beni ndonje lek e jetoni ne cep tuj. te gjithe shqiptaret bejne pôlitike, analiza te thella shkencore, ne te gjitha FORUMET. apokalips!

kur shoh ca nga te ketushmit dhe degratimin psiqik (ose marrezine ku kane rene) te tyre ne vite, asgje te mire nuk parashikoj per shqiperine ne vitet qe vijne.

----------


## GoAheadEagles

une mendoj se shkaku kryesor qe shqiperia eshte ne mjerim eshte komunizmi qe per fat te keq ne shqiperi nuk ka per tu zhdukur kurre duke filluar nga enver qeni deri te fatos mafiozi

----------


## manoklla

po pra se para komunizmit ishim krenaria e evropes ne. ne akoma hanim me nji tepsi gjithe shpia ne vitet 40 ti na trego prralla tani...

----------


## antares

> kur at zef pellumbi, s'merret me shpirterat e mekatet e robve por fillon e jep mend per gjendjen kombetare, vaj hallit ç'heq shqiperia e shoqeria e saj. dhe nuk kuptojme se pse s'jemi te zhvilluar si te tjeret vende te perparuara. po ku tjeter prifti ben analize politiko-sociale te vendit. KU ? as ne amerike latine ose qendrore s'ndodh kjo.
> 
> tek ne nuk kuptohen ROLET, qe secili ne ket bote ka nje rol te caktuar, e s'mund te luaje tjeter. jo te gjithe mund te japin mend. se behemi si kembet e dhise pastaj. lerjani kete detyre me te zgjuarve midis nesh, me te KUALIFIKUARVE dhe qe kane dhene PROVA.
> 
> te tjeret heshti, shikoni punen tuj, beni ndonje lek e jetoni ne cep tuj. te gjithe shqiptaret bejne pôlitike, analiza te thella shkencore, ne te gjitha FORUMET. apokalips!
> 
> kur shoh ca nga te ketushmit dhe degratimin psiqik (ose marrezine ku kane rene) te tyre ne vite, asgje te mire nuk parashikoj per shqiperine ne vitet qe vijne.



====================
A eshte popull prifti? Personi i mesiperm pati idene gjeniale qe ti "tregoje vendin" priftit meqe At Zef Pullumbi nuk i mori leje per te bere nje shikim historik te ketyre 14 vjeteve te historise sone te lavdishme prej gaforreje.
Bile per pak nuk arriti edhe ne receten e CIA-s ne Salvador ku prifterinjte qe guxuan ti qajne hallet popullit i ....vrane.
Me poshte thote:
=================
tek ne nuk kuptohen ROLET, qe secili ne ket bote ka nje rol te caktuar, e s'mund te luaje tjeter. jo te gjithe mund te japin mend. se behemi si kembet e dhise pastaj. lerjani kete detyre me te zgjuarve midis nesh, me te KUALIFIKUARVE dhe qe kane dhene PROVA. 
=====================
sigurisht "rolin" e ngarjes se gomarit ja rezervon vehtes meqe "eshte i Kualifikuar dhe ka dhene Prova"!
Perderisa gomari te mos hedhe shqelma e ti shkunde nga kurrizi keta "te kualifikuarit qe paskkan dhene prova" aty i paralizuar buze gremines ka per te qendruar tamam sic e ka pershkruar At Pullumbi!

----------


## darkman

Problemi kryesor sipas meje eshte mentaliteti shoqerise shqiptare.
Edhe politikanet shqiptar jane nje pasqyre e ketij mentaliteti.
Kjo sipas meje eshte shume shqetesuese sepse shpejtesia e nje evolimi te nje mentaliteti shoqeror, pa disa enzima dhe pika referime qe mund ta terheqin, eshte shume e ngadalshme. Praktikisht duhen dekada. 
Nqs "fati" do na kishe dhene nje klase politike qe do sherbente si lokomotive per vagonat(shoqeria shqiptare) do shihnin nje ndryshin ne kete shpejtesi te ndryshimit te mentalitetit(Ketu kam parasysh shembullin e Rumanise me kryeministrin e saj). 

*Ne cfare pozicioni te keq jemi, NE DORE TE FATIT*

----------


## TOKE GEGA

Jo. he u paqa! s'janë mend firi

        Për me u rritë nepër morriza:

        S'asht ba i dijshem kush pa hiri.

        Ndejë pështetë e tue njeh miza.

       HOMERI SHQIPËTAR AT GJERGJ FISHTA 





 Po nga i duan leksjonet antarët e farumit,meqënse nuk i pëlqejn nga Shqipëtarët të lauruar në përendim. OOOOOOOOOUUUUUU ! jetoni në shekullin e mrekullinave,e mendoni  si 5000 vjet para KRISHTIT.

----------

